# News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen



## SebastianThoeing (2. Mai 2010)

*News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,746653


----------



## Vidaro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ui schön sprich es ist noch fehleranfälliger da noch mehr über internet läuft!
Ubi weiß wie man die zahlende Kundschaft glücklich macht falls dies wirklich stimmen sollte...
na bin bisher gut ohne Ubisoft spiele ausgekommen und in naher zukunft wird sich dies auch nicht ändern....


----------



## Goldmann (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

lol, yo kuenftig koennen die Ubisoft Leute ihre Games auch alleine spielen xP


----------



## diego55 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Sollte das stimmen... also... nein, mir fehlen echt die Worte. Ubisoft würde sich damit die allerletzten verbliebenen Sympathieträger vergraulen. Naja, mich sind die schon längst los.  Behaltet eure Produkte, ich bin doch nicht blöd. 

Und wetten, selbst dieser KS wird früher oder später geknackt.


----------



## marcd900 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Schade, dass die interessanten Spiele damit nur kaputt gemacht werden. Wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich wohl die alten Games auspacken. Da gab es wenigstens nur Spielspaß und keine nervtötenden Restriktionen.


----------



## random123 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

das ist echt lächerlich, dass Ubisoft jetzt so einen Scheiß auch noch ausweitet
da kann ich mich Goldmann nur anschließen
da wünsche ich mir schon das irgendwelche Hacker da nen Crack rausbringen


----------



## xbox360player (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Dann werden halt die server gehackt-sind die eigentlich dumm wollen die einen Krieg den die nicht gewinnen können????Die werden es nur ne stufer höher setzten und nur noch mehr leut auf den plan hollen das ding zu knacken...die werden ihren Bankrot selber einleiten find ich gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Das ist nur GIER und das is ja bekantlich ne TODSÜNDE!! DIE UBISOFT DIE!!!!
Und da wir alle wissen das server nie immer online sein können -sprich wartung,bugs etc. wissen wirt ja das wir sowas nicht kaufen werden..also gebt ruhig noch mehr geld aus dafür das wir es nicht kaufen werden um so schneller seid ihr DOWN!


----------



## Dr-Brot (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Höchstwahrscheinlich auf die Reaktion auf den Splinter Cell Crack. Dieser wurde nämlich im gegensatz zu AC2 und Siedler 7 ein Tag nach Release veröffentlicht...


----------



## Drinius (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Krass, und was ist, wenn der Forenuser nur nen Scherz gepostet hat?


----------



## anjuna80 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Jetzt geht das ganze Gejammer und Geschimpfe in diesem Thread von vorne los.
Erst mal abwarten, bis sowas offiziell ist. Auf Behauptungen von irgendwelchen Membern in irgendwelchen Foren sollte man jetzt nicht unbedingt bauen!


----------



## Nonsens (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Pft. Mich interessiert es inzwischen nicht mehr. Hab mich bei Siedler 7 schon genug geärgert (Und zwar soweit, dass ich jedes mal Aggressionen im Bauch kriegt wenn ich das Ubisoft Logo beim anstarten sehe).

Werde halt sämtliche Ubisoft Spiele in Zukunft meiden. Gibt genug andere…..


----------



## Oelf (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

danke liebe raubkopierer und cracker,
anstatt sich über die maßnahmen zu beschweren die leut ergreifen um ihre existens zu sichern sollten wir uns eher über die aufregen die dafür verantwortlich sind und das sind die, die gegen gesetze verstoßen.

zum glück hat ubisoft kein spiel in der pipeline das mich interesiert


----------



## theNDY (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Naja sollen sie halt machen... ich finde, die Ubisoft spiele haben in den letzten monaten so sehr an Qualität verloren, da macht es für mich keinen großen Unterschied mehr weil ich für den Dreck kein Geld mehr ausgebe.


P.S.: Bitte die Artikel nochmal gegen lesen bevor sie gepostet werden


----------



## munsterbuster (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Dumm nur das die Daten vom Ubiserver ja auch zurück zum Spieler müssen. Daraus kann man sich dann auch wieder die Daten und Abläufe zusammenschustern. Von daher dauert es beim ersten Crack wieder ein paar Tage.


----------



## siggy1992 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

 also wollte sie das ihre spiele überhaupt nicht mehr laufen das war jah so schon völliger schwachsinn aber die lernes auch nicht... naja nich mein prob ich warte bis ichs laden kann das besser als wenn ich 40€ ausgebe und dann nix geht wenn diese scheiße weg ist dann kauf ich auch wieder spiele von denen...


----------



## helder (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

lol, es wird immer schlimmer mit Ubisoft, naja wie ich schon sagte: ich kaufe keine Ubi-Spiele mehr, nicht mal die alten ohne DRM. Sollen die doch pleite gehen, mir egal.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Damit hätten all jene endgültig total verloren die kein Breitbandinternet mit Flat bekommen können. 

Allerdings frage ich mich langsam wirklich warum dieser ausgemachte Schwachsinn nur für PC kommt. Auf der XBox wird inzwischen genau so kopiert, da ist das kopieren zwischenzeitlich so einfach das hier die Konsole dem PC bald den Rang abläuft. 
Wäre schön wenn Ubi hier wenigstens einen auf Gleichberechtigung machen würde und bei den Konsolen das selbe abziehen würde.


----------



## Nightmare-Overlord (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ganz ehrlich, das einzige was (B)Ubisoft damit erreicht ist, das die Zahl derer die eine Raubkopie verwenden nur noch größer wird. Kann ich nachvollziehen. Warum soll ich viel Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben, das a) von schlechter Qualität und b) mit so scharfen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen daher kommt, das ich der es LEGAL erworben hat es kaum spielen kann. Ich verstehe eh nicht wieso man aber Millionen für einen Kopierschutz System zum Fenster rauswirft, wenn es eh kurze Zeit später geknackt wird. Vielmehr sollten die Entwickler und Publisher mit ihren spielen lieber dafür sorgen, das ich Anreize habe, das Spiel LEGAL zu erwerben und nicht wie (B)Ubisoft das macht das Spiel Illegal zu erwerben.

Und nein ich besitze keinerlei Illegale Software!!!


----------



## eOP (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ich finds auch schwachsinnig, schließlich wird selbst bei einem unknackbaren drm der raubkopierer nicht zum kunde


----------



## MajorWest (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Da gibts ne ganz einfache Lösung: Nur Spiele ohne solche Kundenverarsche kaufen und fertig. Gibt genug gute Games, da brauch ich keine Ubisoft-DRM-Scheiße.
Aber solange es schwache Seelen gibt die sich von Ubisoft und Co. auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen werden die auch weiter machen.


----------



## Gorithus (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Und tschüss Ubisoft. Ich habe Assassin's Creed 2 schon wegen dem online-Zwang nicht gekauft und wie's aussieht werde ich auch in Zukunft auf Ubisoft Spiele verzichten. Ich hoffe nur, dass viele andere Konsumenten so wie ich diesen Trend sabotieren. Meine Meinung: Mein Geld, mein Spiel, mein Bier was ich damit mache.


----------



## Ketchup33 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Müssen wir dann eigentlich das ganze Spiel bezahlen oder nur den Teil, der sich auf dem eigenen Rechner befindet?   

Ein weiterer Grund, keine Ubisoft-Spiele mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## NinjaWursti (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Solange nicht bewiesen ist, dass dieser User wirklich ein Programmier ist, seh ich das einfach mal als ein Gerücht von jemandem um den Hass gegen Ubisoft noch mehr zu steigern und uns zu verarschen


----------



## PunkFan15 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

oh gott ich hab so gelacht als ich die news gelesen hab xD wie stur und arrogant kann man eigentlich sein xD


----------



## derDriver (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

was macht UBISoft eigendlich mit den ganzen persönlichen Daten die man angeben muss um diese Spiele zu spielen???

ganz ohne ist der ganze kram ja irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Tilli (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

man, das is doch dasselbe wie davor, nur dass jetz halt programmcode ausgelagert wird und keine nummern und zeichenabfolgen. Das wird jetz auch nur noch ´so wie bei splinter cell conviction einen Tag dauern bis die das auch gecrackt ham. Naja, ihr problem wenn die immer mehr geld in ne sache stecken die nutzlos ist.... xD


----------



## Dopecrawler (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

so lange nicht bewiesen ist, das er progger bei ubi ist,
sollte man es auch nur als gerücht ansehen.
wobei ich mir bei den deppen die da in der chefetage sitzen schon vorstellen kann,
das die auch sowas nicht ausser acht lassen würden.


----------



## Malifurion (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Tja da gibts nur 2 Dinge zu diskutieren:
1. Wenn die News wirklich stimmt, dann kann es entweder a) eine Art Abschreckung gegenüber Hackern sein oder b) wirklich ernst gemeint.
2. Wenn die so eine Art Kopierschutz wirklich veröffentlichen wird folgendes passieren und zwar a) Immer weniger Kunden für Ubisoft und b) selbst Hacker würden einen Weg finden die genannten Dateien zu besorgen, notfalls sogar selbst zu schreiben.

Ich sehe da kein Grund, es wird nie ein Kopierschutz geben, der vor Hackern sicher ist. Selbst wenn das ganze Spiel auf dem Server läuft. Ubisoft hat hier eindeutige Paranoia und denen ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich verstehe außerdem nicht, wie man sich auf so etwas nur versteifen kann. Die Spiele sollten lieber ohne Kopierschutz sein, es ist eh nur ein geringer Teil, der Raubkopien nutzt. Außerdem würde der Kauf von Titeln dadurch nur bekräftigt werden, wenn es keine Schutzmechanismen mehr gäbe, da, wie man ja insofern weiß, solche Maßnahmen zu katastrophalen Interferenzen am eigenen Rechner führen.
Ich sag nur, EPIC FAIL Ubisoft.


----------



## KainAnasasie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

wieder mal ne aktion sinnlos von ubisoft. das wird so laufen wie letztens bei der einführung des aktuellen kopierschutzes, die server werden entweder aus protest wieder gehackt oder sie brechen wegen überlasstung zusammen. die folgen sind die selben: keiner der geld für ausgegeben hat kann es spielen, die raubkopierer lachen sich halb tod und ubi muss am ende wieder tonnenweise entschädigungen verteilen und am ende mehr geld reinstecken als sie dadurch gewonnen haben.


----------



## BladeWND (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich habe eine Idee, wir fahren wenn wir zocken wollen einfach alle zu UBI, dort können sie dann ales überwachen, wann wir aufs Klo gehen, wann wir eine Waffe im Spiel nachladen usw..... das wäre doch mal was


----------



## Nemo1991 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Würde es Ubisoft denn überhaupt etwas bringen, wenn die Server verteilt würden? Ich meine - der Crack bewirkt doch, soweit ich weiß, dass keine Internetverbindung mehr nötig ist, und von daher ist dem Crack doch völlig egal, mit wievielen Servern Ubisoft arbeitet, oder?


----------



## High-Tech (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Welche Daten .. Loginname und Passwort nix weiter ... alles andere kannst auch fake angeben ist doch schnuppe.
Zu der Aussage, unabhängig davon ob er der richtige Programmer ist oder nicht, es ist doch klar das Ubi nun ihren KS verschärft, die Cracker haben den Dreh raus .. genau genommen ists die Community die nun zusammen hilft alle Value-Dateien oder wie diese heißen zusammenzutragen und diese offline zu speichern und der Crack umgeht diese Onlineabfrage sondern wird direkt in diesen Ordner sozusagen geleitet wo er diese Daten dann nutzt .. eig. alles simpel dauert zwar für jedes Spiel seine Wochen aber wer Raubkopiert dem ists doch völlig egal ob er nun 2 Wochen wartet oder heute hat .. für Ubi ists nicht ganz so egal denn 2 Wochen ohne Raubkopie bringt dick Bonus in die Kasse da sich viele diesen Crackmüll so nicht antun wollen bzw. zu aufwendig ist und die Gefahr von Spielcrashen immer gegeben ist.

Ubi kann an ihreM KS ja machen was sie wollen, ich mein das Spiel erfordert ne dauerhafte Online-Verbindung und ruft Spieldaten vom Server ab, was nun alles genau abgerufen und abgeändert wird kann Ubi ja beliebig ändern, das ist gerade ihr Vorteil gegenüber z.b Securom oder anderen DRM Mist, dort wird nur ne Aktualsiierung geschickt aber das Spiel selbst ist zu 100% auf der HDD und die Groups mussten nur das ganze emulieren (machte reloaded ewig lange so).

Nutzlos ist das ganze nicht, die Arbeit von Ubi die da drin steckt zeigt Wirkung, aber nur solange das Release mind. 2 Wochen nicht erscheint dann kaufen sich viele ungeduldige Raubkopierer das Spiel


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

tja die verkaufszahlen werden wohl sinken. wer das noch kauft ist dumm. der käufer wird ausspioniert und verarscht.


----------



## Julezzzz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich geb dem Kopierschutz eine Woche, bis er gecrackt wurde...


----------



## Deewee (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

> tja die verkaufszahlen werden wohl sinken. wer das noch kauft ist dumm. der käufer wird ausspioniert und verarscht. 

Das ist nicht mal das Problem, das wirkliche Problem ist, das sie Ihren Kleinkrieg gegen die bösen Cracker auf dem Rücken der Kunden austragen.
Das geht mir langsam entschieden zu weit, und ich werde denen keine Kohle mehr in den Rachen werfen um diesen Wahnsinn zu finanzieren.


----------



## Loki2643 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Tja, das wird wohl, neben Activision vs. Infiniy Ward, zum zweiten aktuellen Rosenkrieg, oder? *kopfschüttel* Schade, ich hatte eine gewisse Zeit lang eine recht hohe Meinung von Ubisoft...


----------



## ShadowRAM (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

...find ich das Letzte den Kopierschutz! Ich kaufe keine UBI-Spiele mehr, bis ich nicht mehr immer online sein muss... Es gibt auch Anderes zu spielen - gute Spiele, auch ältere. Teil 25 einer Serie muss es ja nicht sein, auch wenn er gut getestet wird. Ich habe mir jedenfalls schon 2 Spiele NICHT gekauft, WEIL sie den neuen Kopierschutz hatten!


----------



## a3507742 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

FU UBI!


----------



## Tema (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Mensch Ubi. Ihr wart mein lieblings publisher doch in letzer zeit baut ihr nurnoch sch**ße


----------



## sandman2003 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

außer splinter cell was ich mir jetzt gekauft habe, macht ubi keine interessanten games für meine verständnisse...

von daher^^


----------



## Sph3re (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

OH JA, genauso sollte es Ubisoft machen...nur so und NUR so werden sie schnell pleite gehn und wir haben endlich wieder ruhe vor dem scheiss.
falls ubisoft wirklich kaputt gehen wuerde brauchen wir auch keine angswt haben das noch einer auf solch bescheuerte ideen kommt, denn die sehen auch was am ende bei rum kommt...
Ubisoft, bitte schnell kaputt gehen, ich bitte euch drum.


----------



## leckmuschel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

die hackerszene wirds freuen, endlich wieder eine neue herausforderung für sie, um langeweile entgegenzuwirken.
da der alte schutz ja auch als uncrackbar galt, wird dieser wohl noch uncrackbarer sein -,-
ubisoft, ubisoft, soll das jetzt eine trotzaktion werden ? die leutz saugen heute erst recht eure games und spielen sie mit crack, anstatt sie mit diesem schutz zu kaufen. von mir aus, wandert zur konsole aus oder die entwickler sollen kündigen.
rote zahlen incoming...
aber auch nur, wenn sich wirklich ALLE an einem boykott halten !!!!
und die es sich kaufen, freut euch auf laggende, unspielbare tage und tröstet euch mit angebotenen, kostenlosen drecksgames


----------



## Fraiser_ (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Anno Venedig war bis jetzt mein letzter Ubi-Kauf. Das wird jetzt auch erst mal so bleiben. Ein neues Spiel kaufen und dann cracken bringt ja nichts. Die ehrliche Masche, das Spiel kaufen und dann den Kopierschutz loswerden zieht ja nicht mehr. Wenn ich ein neues Spiel kaufe sieht sich Ubi mit dem Kopierschutz bestätigt. Somit mache ich einen Bogen um die Spiele.


----------



## totman (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Fraiser_ schrieb:


> Anno Venedig war bis jetzt mein letzter Ubi-Kauf. Das wird jetzt auch erst mal so bleiben. Ein neues Spiel kaufen und dann cracken bringt ja nichts. Die ehrliche Masche, das Spiel kaufen und dann den Kopierschutz loswerden zieht ja nicht mehr. Wenn ich ein neues Spiel kaufe sieht sich Ubi mit dem Kopierschutz bestätigt. Somit mache ich einen Bogen um die Spiele.


Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Fraiser_ (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



leckmuschel schrieb:


> aber auch nur, wenn sich wirklich ALLE an einem boykott halten !!!!
> und die es sich kaufen, freut euch auf laggende, unspielbare tage und tröstet euch mit angebotenen, kostenlosen drecksgames



Es gibt sicher genügend Leute ohne Ahnung was sie da für einen Kopierschutz mitkaufen. Wenn die das bemerken und sich ärgern ist es zu spät, schon gekauft. Es liest ja nicht jeder Spielekäufer in der PC Games und auf deren 
Homepage das aktuelle Geschehen mit. Wiederum andere sind masochistisch und finden den Kopierschutz vertretbar.    Bis sich die Problematik überall richtig rumgesprochen hat werden noch ein paar Spiele vergehen....
Ich hoffe nur, dass sich nicht andere Publisher Ubi zum Vorbild nehmen und die Konsequenzen gut evaluieren.

Im Notfall habe ich noch immer dutzende Spiele der letzten 2 Dekaden im Regal, die es verdienten mal wieder gespielt zu werden.


----------



## Brain23 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ich weiss noch,wo auch auch noch nen "cracker" war ,und ich ne 500 seiten "spielanleitung" kopiert habe(und das hat echt zeit gekostet). weil der kopierschutz meinte seite 386 zeile 5 wort 8 ^^ silent hunter 3 lege ich in den keller das kann ich auch in 20  jahren noch ma zocken.geht das bei drm spielen auch? ?&%$§ ubi


----------



## head2003 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wenn Ubisoft sich sowas erlauben kann, dann kaufen offensichtlich noch immer zuviele Menschen deren Spiele...


----------



## meinnameisthase1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Dann spare ich mich eben reich oder kaufe mir von anderen Publishern die Collectors Editionen...


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Tjo, wenn sie versuchen wollen gegen illegale Kopien vorzugehen und das auf dem Rücken der Kunden austragen gibts zumindest nur Verlierer....


----------



## baiR (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich finde diese Entwicklung traurig aber ich denke dass es bald keine Retailspiele mehr gibt.
Ich habe momentan noch das Glück mir die Ubisoftspiele für die Konsole kaufen zu können aber wenn es so weiter geht, mit der Piraterie, gibt es bald auch keine Retailversionen mehr für Konsolen.  

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall ein Spiel mit einen solchen KS niemals kaufen.


----------



## Pwned666 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Oelf schrieb:


> danke liebe raubkopierer und cracker,
> anstatt sich über die maßnahmen zu beschweren die leut ergreifen um ihre existens zu sichern sollten wir uns eher über die aufregen die dafür verantwortlich sind und das sind die, die gegen gesetze verstoßen.



Richtig
Wer was anderes behaubtet saugt selbst jedes Spiel und freut sich logischerweise wenn Spiele gecrackt werden und diese umsonst haben kann. Genau diese Leute und das sind sehr sehr viele sind schuld an dem ganzen und diese mach ich für KS systeme verantwortlich und nicht Firmen wie Ubisoft.


BTT:

Das der Kopierschutz noch verschärft wird war von vorne rein klar. Das ganze war erst der anfang. Für den normalen nutzer ändert sich sowieso nichts. Man wird weiterhin eine Internet verbindung benötigen. Finde weiterhin das begrenzte Lizenzen schlimmer sind als eine "Only Online" anbindung. Das man den Wiederverkauf sperren will das hat Steam schon durchgesetzt das inzwischen sogut wie jeder PC User nutzt.

Schätze das ganze wird nun noch mehr verschlüsselt und gewisse Daten werden nicht mehr auf der CD sein zum abspielen sondern auf einem Server die dann ausgelesen werden. Das bedeutet das man erstmal an die Daten rankommen muss ODER diese ersetzen muss (was widerum wenn es wirklich heftige dateien sind nicht machbar wäre weil man sonst das ganze selbst programmieren müsste). Nun kommt es eben drauf an wie schwer Ubisoft das ganze verwirklichen will. Aber wenn sie schon das ganze weiter ausbaun wird man logischerweise alles daran setzen das es auch funktioniert. 

Der KS geht in die Richtung "Cload Gaming" und sobald ein Entwickler so ein System aufgebaut hat das auch funktioniert dann  wird es immer schwerer werden ein Spiel zu cracken und logischerweise werden andere Entwickler nachziehen. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und diese Zeit wird kommen auch auf Konsolen. Mal abwarten wie die neue Xbox und die neue Playstation werden wird den davon ist noch gar nix bekannt. Vielleicht setzt man gleich auf ein reines Online System ala "ONLIVE" das zwar auch "Streamt" aber die haubtdaten wie Grafik und Co weiterhin auf dem "Rechner" bzw. CD sind.
Wenn das passiert dann kann man Raubkopien nur noch "schauen" und nicht mehr selbst spielen weil man an die Daten nicht mehr rankommt.


Meine vermutung ist auch... da man beim PC so oder so kein Geld mehr machen kann (Gamestar Artikel: 6% des umsatzes macht der PC... das ja gar nix) und hier die meisten Schwarzkopierer unterwegs sind wird nun sozusagen ein "BetaTest" gemacht mit einer art Cload Gaming damit man das ganze auch später auf Konsolen umsetzen kann. Die PCler sind ja immer die betatester sei es für hardware,Software und ähnliches.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Richtig
> Wer was anderes behaubtet saugt selbst jedes Spiel und freut sich logischerweise wenn Spiele gecrackt werden und diese umsonst haben kann. Genau diese Leute und das sind sehr sehr viele sind schuld an dem ganzen und diese mach ich für KS systeme verantwortlich und nicht Firmen wie Ubisoft.


Jaja, ich wäre vorsichtig mit solchen Unterstellungen.
Ich kaufe Spiele, aber nicht alles mögliche was mir vorgeworfen wird. 


> BTT:
> 
> Das der Kopierschutz noch verschärft wird war von vorne rein klar. Das ganze war erst der anfang
> Der KS geht in die Richtung "Cload Gaming" und sobald ein Entwickler so ein System aufgebaut hat das auch funktioniert dann  wird es immer schwerer werden ein Spiel zu cracken.


   
In dem Moment wo sowas kommt werd ich keine Spiele mehr kaufen. Warum soll 
ich 50 Euro für ein halb fertiges Spiel ausgeben?


----------



## Odin333 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Das ist doch alles eine Frage der Erziehung.
Beispiel?
Was haben alle gejammert, als die Onlineaktivierungen eingeführt wurden.....
Jetzt jammern alle, dass man ständig online sein muss, und wünscht sich in die guten alten Zeiten der Onlineaktivierungen zurück - Onlineaktivierungen reichen doch völlig.
Das dauert jetzt ein oder zwei Jahre, dann ist diese Gängelung von den meisten akzeptiert worden.

Dass es nicht um die Raubkopierer, sondern um die Wiederverkäufe geht, sollte jedem klar sein, der mitbekommen hat, dass eine änliches System (ständige online-Verbindung pflicht)  für die PS3 gerade an den Start gegangen ist.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles eine Frage der Erziehung.


Erziehung der Kunden durch den Publisher? 


> Beispiel?
> Was haben alle gejammert, als die Onlineaktivierungen eingeführt wurden.....


Ja, und zu Recht. Wohin hat uns die Akzeptanz geführt? Man hat damals als Scherz gesagt dass man dann ja ständig online sein muss irgendwann. Eigentlich müsste man nochmal die alten News von Valves Einführung von Steam raussuchen. Was wurde man damals lächerlich gemacht. Naja, einigen bleibt jetzt wohl das Lachen im Halse stecken....


> Jetzt jammern alle, dass man ständig online sein muss, und wünscht sich in die guten alten Zeiten der Onlineaktivierungen zurück - Onlineaktivierungen reichen doch völlig.
> Das dauert jetzt ein oder zwei Jahre, dann ist diese Gängelung von den meisten akzeptiert worden.


Wahrscheinlich, leider. Auf der Strecke bleiben diejenigen, die das nicht mit machen wollen.


> Dass es nicht um die Raubkopierer, sondern um die Wiederverkäufe geht, sollte jedem klar sein, der mitbekommen hat, dass eine änliches System (ständige online-Verbindung pflicht)  für die PS3 gerade an den Start gegangen ist.


   
Da hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Infos drüber. Ich weiß nur von dem Entfernen der Funktion, andere Betriebssysteme (Linux) installieren zu können.


----------



## CaptainObvious (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dass es nicht um die Raubkopierer, sondern um die Wiederverkäufe geht, sollte jedem klar sein, der mitbekommen hat, dass eine änliches System (ständige online-Verbindung pflicht)  für die PS3 gerade an den Start gegangen ist.
> ...


http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/21448
TLDR:
Capcom hat always-on eingeführt um game sharing auf der PS3 zu unterbinden (wohlgemerkt auch bei verschiedenen accounts auf derselben Konsole!). Die 360 Fassung hat den Schutz nicht, obwohl auf der 360 im Gegensatz zur PS3 Kopien sehr einfach möglich sind.


----------



## Inf1N1t (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Oelf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > danke liebe raubkopierer und cracker,
> ...


Ja.


Pwned666 schrieb:


> [...] saugt selbst jedes Spiel und freut sich logischerweise wenn Spiele gecrackt werden und diese umsonst haben kann. Genau diese Leute und das sind sehr sehr viele sind schuld an dem ganzen und diese mach ich für KS systeme verantwortlich und nicht Firmen wie Ubisoft.


Das ist eine unverschämte Verleumdung! Der berechtige Ärger gegen Ubisoft geht dagegen, dass der ehrliche Käufer Maßnahmen dulden muss, für die er am allerwenigsten kann. Verantwortlich ist dafür zumindest auch Ubisoft. Schließlich schaffen es andere Spieleschmieden auch, ohne den Käufer derart zu belasten. Ich hoffe nicht, dass Ubisoft damit bei den Konsumenten durchkommt.


Pwned666 schrieb:


> Das der Kopierschutz noch verschärft wird war von vorne rein klar. Das ganze war erst der anfang. Für den normalen nutzer ändert sich sowieso nichts. Man wird weiterhin eine Internet verbindung benötigen.


Unsinn, für den Nutzer ändert sich sehr viel. Mir jedenfalls kommt sowas nicht auf's System. Damit mache ich mir keinen Ärger.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Captain Obvious schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


Hm, schöne Scheiße. Jetzt ham se nich nur Linux runtergeschmissen sondern auch denselben Dreck auf den Konsolen?
Naja, hab ich in Zukunft viel mehr Zeit für andere Sachen, hat doch auch Vorteile


----------



## boober72 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Dass es nicht um die Raubkopierer, sondern um die Wiederverkäufe geht, sollte jedem klar sein, der mitbekommen hat, dass eine änliches System (ständige online-Verbindung pflicht)  für die PS3 gerade an den Start gegangen ist.


Hi

Ich glaub, dem obigen kann ich nur zustimmen.  

Dieses rumreiten auf Kopien geht mir langsam echt auf die Nüsse. Nicht einer kann wirklich erfassen wie viele Kopien wirklich gemacht werden, die eventuell als Demo genutzt werden und dann doch zum kauf führen oder nach 5 Minuten wieder gelöscht werden, weil das Spiel für denjenigen einfach mies ist. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das mit Sicherheit ein riesen Anteil Crap und Viren auf diesen Pfaden unterwegs sind...

Wenn ich dann weiter sehe das ein MW2 im Guinnes Buch der Rekorde landet, aufgrund von Verkaufszahlen und Talern innerhalb Stunden, Tagen oder Wochen wird mir erst recht schlecht zu dem Thema.
Waren es nicht sogar Activison die vernehmen ließen, Raubkopien sind kein Thema und denen Latz? 
Wenn die "größten" sowas sagen, wird viel Wahrheit darin stecken.

Für mich bedeutet ein solcher Kontrollwahn, das ich derlei Software auch weiterhin nicht kaufen werde. Ich helf denen Ihr Eigentum zu schützen in dem Sie es behalten können. Auch eine (Raub-) Kopie wäre für mich dann uninteressant, weil ich´s bei gefallen trotzdem nicht kaufen würde/könnte, eben schon aus Prinzip.
Für mich ist bei sowas dann Schluss. Schnellere Leitungen werden durch unnützen Traffic wieder lahm, unnützer Energieverbrauch und und und... Ubisoft ist somit eigentlich ne globale Umweltsau! 

Gibt genug anderes, zur Not auch auf Konsole und falls der PC als Medium ganz wegfallen soll, ist Ubisoft auf einem guten Wege. Ist ja wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis andere mit sowas nachrücken, 
falls Ubi damit durchkommt und nicht abschmiert. 
Jedenfalls bietet die Konsole dann trotz ebenfalls schon bestehendem onlinezwang einfach mehr Vorteile. 
Brechen halt noch mehr Verkaufszweige mit weg, wenn der Hardware Markt aus solchen Gründen mit drauf gehen sollte. Nicht zuletzt würden dann wohl auch die (Online-) Medien zum Thema Spiele bald Probleme bekommen. 

Sägt Ubisoft letztendlich nicht auch ein wenig an Euren Stühlen liebe PC-Games´ser/Innen?

...und ich spar in Zukunft wohl ne Menge Zeit und Taler für andere Hobbies.


----------



## mm78 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ubisoft versucht nur sein Eigentum zu schützen, dass kann ich auch nachvollziehen.

Am Anfang haben sie es mit Schildern versucht, danach folgte ein Zaun, gefolgt von einem elektrischen Stachelzaun.

Jetzt heben sie Mg Stellungen aus und ich denke sie würden auch weiter gehen.

Dem Zwang einer dauerhaften Onlineverbindung für ein SP Game würde ich mich niemals freiwillig unterziehen, aber andererseits freue ich mich dass sich ein Publisher nicht von Piraten/Raubkopierern/Crackern verarschen lässt! Also, WEITER SO UBISOFT.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Captain Obvious schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...



ihr bringt da was durcheinander:
erstens mal geht es hier um ein reines psn-spiel, also einen downloadtitel.
den konnte man auch vorher nicht verkaufen.
aber eben sharen und das will capcom -verständlicherweise wie ich finde- natürlich verhindern.

mit raubkopien hat das überhaupt nix zu tun und der verweis auf die 360 ist auch fehl am platze, weil man dort nie sharen konnte.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ihr bringt da was durcheinander:
> erstens mal geht es hier um ein reines psn-spiel, also einen downloadtitel.
> den konnte man auch vorher nicht verkaufen.
> aber eben sharen und das will capcom -verständlicherweise wie ich finde- natürlich verhindern.
> ...


   
Das ist ja alles schön und gut, nur warum soll ich einen Downloadtitel nicht offline spielen dürfen?
Das Sharen soll verhindert werden, OK, aber warum wird dieser Kampf zum Nachteil des Kunden ausgetragen? Es ist für mich als Kunde kein Feature, nicht mehr offline spielen zu können.


----------



## The13Kind (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Hä? Ich dachte das ist bei dem jetzigen Schutz schon so!? Deshalb ist es auch nicht crackbar sondern muss es mit einem Emulator umgehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Sie rennen mit Zahnstochern Elefanten hinterher und treten dabei die Ameisen tot.


Sie= Publisher
Elefanten=Cracker/warez-szene
Ameisen= Käufer


Cloud Computing ist echt das Allerletzte was ich mitmachen würde. Wenn dir dann gar nichts mehr gehört, sondern all deine Daten auf irgendwelchen Servern liegen. Wenn das die Zukunft der Spiele ist, dann werd ich auch zum Raubkopierer.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, nur warum soll ich einen Downloadtitel nicht offline spielen dürfen?
> Das Sharen soll verhindert werden, OK, aber warum wird dieser Kampf zum Nachteil des Kunden ausgetragen? Es ist für mich als Kunde kein Feature, nicht mehr offline spielen zu können.



wo hab ich denn behauptet, dass ich das gutheisse?  :-o


----------



## eXe-3 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Echt armselig, dass sie diesen Kopierschutz noch weiter verschärfen wollen. Ubisoft lernt es wohl doch nie.


----------



## Luccah (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ich versteh das nicht..vor einiger zeit fand ich Ubi noch richtig cool, aber jetzt bin ich froh wenn ein Game nicht bei diesem Publisher landet. das geht einfach zu weit. Online Aktivierung ok, aber ich will ein Game, gerade SP's offline zocken. Ich sehe garnicht ein dann online sein zu MÜSSEN. Mir tun nur echt die ganzen Entwicklerstudios leid, unter anderem BlueByte die dann ihren guten Ruf auf Spiel setzen. Ich bin froh das ich kein Bock auf Assassins Creed, Siedler und SC habe..so brauche ich mir den ganzen Ärger nicht aufhalsen. Echt assi Ubi!!


----------



## lukabab (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Also da heute nicht der erste April ist, könnte man schon einen gewissen Wahrheitsgehalt hinter der Aussage vermuten.
Ich verstehe natürlich, dass Hacker ein echtes Problem für Publisher darstellen, aber das was hier behauptet wird, wie sie dem entgegnen wollen, dass ihr Spiele gecrackt werden, geht eindeutig zu weit.
Ich hole öfter mal ältere Spiele aus dem Schrank und wenn ich daran denke, wie viele Firmen davon gar nicht mehr existieren, aufgekauft wurden etc., die könnte ich mit so einem Kopierschutz gar nicht mehr spielen. Nee, unter solchen Bedingungen kaufe ich mir bestimmt kein Spiel mehr von Ubisoft.


----------



## zerr (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

verfolgungswahn  nennt man sowas

das ist nicht ihr ernst wenn doch dann ist für mich ubi für immer gestorben egal welche spiele da kommen werden


----------



## baiR (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Oelf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > danke liebe raubkopierer und cracker,
> ...


Weißt du eigentlich was du für einen Schwachsinn schreibst?
Ich habe mich auch darüber gefreut dass dieser KS gecrackt wurde und ich habe Assassins Creed 2 schon seit dem Xbox 360-Release. Hör auf deine Denkweise als Tatsache hinzustellen.

(Sarkasmus) Mache nicht Ubisoft dafür verantwortlich dass die Downloader eine bessere Version bekommen als die ehrlichen Käufer und dass die ehrlichen Käufer wie Krimminelle behandelt werden.  
Jeder normale KS wird irgendwann gecrackt, das ist immer so und anstatt immer wieder den KS zu verschärfen sollte Ubisoft mal darüber nachdenken die Spiele ohne KS zu veröffentlichen denn dann werden sie sehen dass sie dadurch mehr Käufer haben als mit KS.




> BTT:
> 
> Das der Kopierschutz noch verschärft wird war von vorne
> rein klar. Das ganze war erst der anfang. Für den normalen nutzer ändert
> ...


Ne, es war überhaupt nicht klar.
Jeder Normaldenkende hätte jetzt eingesehen dass es nichts bringt solche KS einzusetzen.
Ich kaufe mir hundertprozentig keine Spiele mit einen solchen KS und ich bin mir sicher dass viele genauso denken wie ich und ich kaufe mir Spiele gerne original, da ich Sammler bin.

Wenn die neue Konsolengeneration einen genauso guten Kopierschutz bekommt wie die PS3 dann werden wir Konsoleros auch in der nächsten Generation unsere geliebten Spiele auf einer Rohling haben.   
Denn Sony hat einen wirklich genialen KS der aber aufn PC nicht möglich ist.

Lese und staune:
http://www.videogameszone.de/PS3-Misc-Hardware-33601/Specials/PS3-Hack-Die-PlayStation-3-ist-und-bleibt-die-sicherste-Konsole-746046/

Ich glaube nicht dass dieser Kopierschutz ohne Other-OS umgangen werden kann.
Bei einzelnen Spielen und PS3-Konsolen schon, aber das Cracken müsste dann jeder mit seiner individuellen Konsole und seinen individuellen Spiel selbst vornehmen.   
Deshalb ist dieser KS wirklich genial.


----------



## man1ac (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

eine neue Herausforderung für Razer und co


----------



## Trancemaster (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Langsam wirds Zeit seine Ubisoft Aktien zu verkaufen. Nach den ersten Erfahrungen mit dem jetzigen KS-System gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es sich SEHR viele Zocker überlegen werden, noch ein Spiel mit diesem KS zu kaufen. Ich persönlich kenne einige Leute die haben AC2, ODER SH5 ODER S7 - aber niemand hat 2 Spiele gleichzeitig. *schmunzel*


----------



## MoeD (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Oelf schrieb:


> danke liebe raubkopierer und cracker,
> anstatt sich über die maßnahmen zu beschweren die leut ergreifen um ihre existens zu sichern sollten wir uns eher über die aufregen die dafür verantwortlich sind und das sind die, die gegen gesetze verstoßen.
> 
> zum glück hat ubisoft kein spiel in der pipeline das mich interesiert


Ja ja, das alte Argument, dass die Raubkopierer an der Misere Schuld seien und die Existenz der Programmierer gefährden würden. Schön reingefallen auf die Propaganda der Hersteller würde ich mal sagen. Leider muss man es anscheinend immer wieder sagen: die Anzahl der Raubkopien steigt immer äquivalent zu der Anzahl der Verkäufe, die Existenz eines Programmieres hängt von seinem Produkt ab und nicht von den Raubkopieren. Die Rechnung ist ganz einfach: gutes Produkt; Produkt das die Leute interessiert oder gut vermarktet wird = Geld - Existenz gesichert. Schlechtes Produkt; Produkt das die Leute nicht interessiert oder schlecht vermarktet wird = kein Geld - Existenz in Gefahr. Egal ob es nun Raubkopierer gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Markus16 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@MoeD 
Trotzdem ist es doch so, dass wenn ein titel erfolgreich ist, und es keine raubkopierer geben würde, hätten wir heute nie solche brutalen Kopierschütze.......nur mal so aus dem arm geschüttelt


----------



## anjuna80 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



MoeD schrieb:


> Ja ja, das alte Argument, dass die Raubkopierer an der Misere Schuld seien und die Existenz der Programmierer gefährden würden. Schön reingefallen auf die Propaganda der Hersteller würde ich mal sagen. Leider muss man es anscheinend immer wieder sagen: die Anzahl der Raubkopien steigt immer äquivalent zu der Anzahl der Verkäufe, die Existenz eines Programmieres hängt von seinem Produkt ab und nicht von den Raubkopieren.


Quellen?


> Die Rechnung ist ganz einfach: gutes Produkt; Produkt das die Leute interessiert oder gut vermarktet wird = Geld - Existenz gesichert. Schlechtes Produkt; Produkt das die Leute nicht interessiert oder schlecht vermarktet wird = kein Geld - Existenz in Gefahr. Egal ob es nun Raubkopierer gibt oder nicht.


Das ja wohl kein Argument. Auch wenn du 500000 Stück verkaufst und davon leben kannst, wirst du alles daran setzten, noch mehr zu verkaufen und Raubkopien zu unterbinden.


----------



## einkaufswagen (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



man1ac schrieb:


> eine neue Herausforderung für Razer und co


Raz->O<-r(1911)

...die anderen stellen Peripherie her


----------



## einkaufswagen (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Markus16 schrieb:


> @MoeD
> Trotzdem ist es doch so, dass wenn ein titel erfolgreich ist, und es keine raubkopierer geben würde, hätten wir heute nie solche brutalen Kopierschütze.......nur mal so aus dem arm geschüttelt


Jo, dann würden die Spiele aber wahrscheinlich auch das Doppelte kosten


----------



## CoDii84 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Also der KS ist ja so schon Kacke, aber das setzt der ganze nochmal ne Krone auf.
Jetzt liegt also nen Teil des Spiels auf dem Server. 

Wie soll man da noch spielen können, wenn ich auf einigen Seiten lese das die Server eh schon reiner mist sind. Bei Siedler 7 soll man nur selten ne Partie ordentlich spielen können, an einigen Tagen versagen die Server (oder der Server), ein andere mal kann man nicht ordentlich spielen weil vielleicht z.B. Telecom an den Leitungen bastelt ...

Ich glaube die denken bei Ubisoft echt nicht nach.

Warum kann man sich nicht ein Beispiel am Spiel "Sins of Solar Empire" nehmen.
Das Spiel kommt ohne KS daher und wurde weit mehr verkauft als geladen.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

 			





anjuna80 schrieb:


> Das ja wohl kein Argument. Auch wenn du 500000 Stück verkaufst und davon leben kannst, wirst du alles daran setzten, noch mehr zu verkaufen und Raubkopien zu unterbinden.


----------



## JLS (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Bald limitiert dann die DSL-Leitung die Framerate oder was?


----------



## anjuna80 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ja wohl kein Argument. Auch wenn du 500000 Stück verkaufst und davon leben kannst, wirst du alles daran setzten, noch mehr zu verkaufen und Raubkopien zu unterbinden.
> ...


Wenn das so sein sollte, wird sich der Kopierschutz auch nicht durchsetzen.


----------



## bernder (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

warum darüber aufregen.
Es ist schön zu sehen das Ubisoft sich selbst das Messer in den Bauch rammt tiefer und tiefer...


----------



## totman (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Tja ich habe gehoft das Ubi vernünftig wird... auch wenn´s schwerfällt verzichte ich auf Games von denen


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Naja, ich hoffe, dass sich dieser Kopierschutz nicht weiter durchsetzt. Ähnlich wie mit Starforce, das konnte man ja auch verbannen 
PS: Die Editierfunktionen sind hier auf PC Games echt ätzend, könnt ihr nicht einfach mal dieses Wysiwyg/Javascript Geraffel wegschmeißen und stinknormalen Text ermöglichen? Mein Opera hängt sich da ständig drüber auf, gerade eben hab ich beim Beitrag editieren meinen Text gelöscht und mit Opera Mobile kann ich auf dem Handy überhaupt keine Beiträge schreiben...


----------



## opi_alt (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Sie scheinen dearum zu betteln sich selbst ins aus zu stellen.


----------



## maclilithhp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

neuste news:

ab 2011 soll man ubisoft spiele nur noch in der firmenzentrale in frankreich spielen können. man hat sich dazu entschlossen alle teile des spiels auf den ubi rechnern laufen zu lassen um eine raubkopie 100% auszuschließen. allerdings stehen dort nur 200 rechner zur verfügung. es wird vereinzelt zu gewissen wartezeiten kommen. durch diesen verbesserten service wird ein spiel mit nun rund 200euro+nebenkosten veranschlagt.

zukunfts news:
da es trotz des verschärften kopierschutz zum diebstahl von mit ubispielen lauffähigen rechern kam ist ab 2012 geplant nur noch 10 exemplar pro spiel herzustellen, welche die spieler in einer abgeschotteten gefängniszelle spielen dürfen. die spiele werden per versteigerung unter das volk gebracht. startgebot für assassins creed 4 ist 5 millionen euro.


----------



## redaim33 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

also den vergleich mit starforce finde ich sowas von unangemessen... Starforce war mir in jeder Hinsicht tausend mal lieber. Keine Frage.
Habe auch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Aber die Mehrheit der Spieler schreien ja bei jedem Kopierschutz auf... bis man so einen Dreck wie jetzt von Ubisoft vorgesetzt bekommt.

Ubisoft mit diesem Kopierschutz wird natuerlich nicht unterstuetzt.


----------



## JackTheDipper (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Nur im Moment siehts ja leider so aus, dass zwar jeder sich beschwert aber nur ein klitzekleinerminiwinifutzel- Bruchteil auf die Idee kam, sich die Sachen NICHT zu kaufen...   .


----------



## facopse (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Sollen sie sich doch gleich aus dem PC-Geschäft zurückziehen. 
Ich für meinen Teil werde unter diesen Umständen Ubi-Titel nur noch auf Konsole spielen.
Und wenn ich keine Konsolen hätte, würde ich mir gewiss kein Spiel kaufen, dessen Funktionalität nicht nur von mir und meinem Computer abhängig ist.


----------



## marcial (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Bin nur kurz über die Comments geflogen... ich denk mal 99% von euch haben nicht realisiert, dass es sich um einen anonymen Forum-Eintrag handelt.

Sicherlich kann man sich drüber aufregen, falls es denn wahr sein sollte - aber ich würde erstmal abwarten bis das von off. Seite bestätigt wird.


----------



## Trancemaster (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



redaim33 schrieb:


> also den vergleich mit starforce finde ich sowas von unangemessen... Starforce war mir in jeder Hinsicht tausend mal lieber. Keine Frage.
> Habe auch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Aber die Mehrheit der Spieler schreien ja bei jedem Kopierschutz auf... bis man so einen Dreck wie jetzt von Ubisoft vorgesetzt bekommt.
> 
> Ubisoft mit diesem Kopierschutz wird natuerlich nicht unterstuetzt.


Du ja, ich nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich bei StarForce (Soldiers - Heroes of WWII) das erste mal mit Cracks und Co auseinandern setzen müssen - was wohl an meinem damaligen Rechner lag - aber wie dem auch sei. Kein StarForce Spiel wollte auf diesem Teil starten... und Bluescreens nach installation dieser Treiber - ney - da bin ich dann "schwach geworden".


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Von mir aus.............kaufe eh keine Ubisoft Spiele mehr.Fertig.


----------



## franken (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!


----------



## Screamowic (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



franken schrieb:


> Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!


Naja gerade was den aktuellen Kopierschutz betrifft, bin ich persönlich (ich spreche jetzt insbesondere von Assassin's Creed 2 und Splinter Cell Conviction als Besitzer der Steam-Versionen) etwas auf Ubi angepieselt. Sicher haben sie das Recht, ihre Spiele gegen illegale Vervielfältigung zu schützen, allerdings ist es auch die Frage, wie weit das ganze gehen soll. Bei den beiden erwähnten Spielen ins besondere stört die zwingende Internetverbindung, weil ich etwa auf dem Laptop nicht immer eine Internetverbindung habe. Einmal abgesehen davon, dass es ein wenig übertrieben ist, bei einer Steam-Version auch noch den firmeneigenen Kopierschutz draufzuknallen (auch wenn der Schutz wohl etwas tiefer verankert ist als ein einfaches "draufgeknallt").


----------



## Bloggen (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@franken
Klar sollte man etwas gegen die Cracker machen. Aber man darf es auf die Kosten der ehrlichen Käufer machen. Man sollte eher darauf konzentrieren Hacker und Cracker zu fangen als die ehrlichen Käufer mit solchen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen beim Spielen zu behindern. 

Ich finde die Richung, wie die Entwickler gegen Raubkopierer vorgehen, für falsch


----------



## MrPropper (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Man sollte keinen Kopierschutz auf Kosten des Kunden machen. Diese Verschärfung wird dazu führen, dass sich mehr Leute keine Ubisoft Titel mehr kaufen oder noch mehr Leute sich Illegale Cracks holen.


----------



## Blade_1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Sollte die Meldung echt sein...nun...so sehe ich mich dann auch mal genötigt auf weitere Spiele von Ubisoft zu verzichten. Assassins Creed 2 bzw SCC werden daher meine letzten Spiele von Ubisoft sein. Irgendwann eröffnet Ubisoft in jeder Stadt eine Art Spielhalle wo man dann seine Spiele ausschließlich nur noch spielen darf. 
Und nein, ich bin kein Programmierer bei Ubisoft...ich stell das jetzt eifnach nur so in den Raum.


----------



## man1ac (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



einkaufswagen schrieb:


> man1ac schrieb:
> 
> 
> > eine neue Herausforderung für Razer und co
> ...


  Sorry

Hab auf die schnelle nicht die "nfo" (von AC2) gefunden wo sich Razor bei UBI bedankt hat für denn KS


----------



## Waaargh (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich kann auf sowas verzichten, Ihr auch? 

hm ich zocke inzwischen seit gut 20 Jahren Spiele aller Art,
 und wenn ich ab und an mal einen nostalgischen Blick auf meine Spielesammlung werfe
 fällt mir auf wie sehr manche Bereiche bei heutigen Games gelitten haben....

- Erfindungsgeist, Detailverliebtheit , Style , Können , Charme etc. etc.

in den Spielen selbst sieht man wenig von den oben genannten - eher im KS  


also.....

durch ein paar Jährchen am PC / Konsole hab ich inzwischen das bestätigte Gefühl , wirklich ALLES gesehen 
zu haben (nat. noch nicht in ultra-mega-übor-HD mit 3 Milliardn Partikeleff. , aber hey?) ....

[kurzer Einwurf : damn, wie machen das eig. Authoren? Die armen Säcke haben doch nur 26 Zeichen zur Auswahl und schaffens seit hunderten von Jahren Leute von neuem zu Begeistern.... komisch, schonmal wer einen shader3.0 verbesserten Buchband gesehen? Muß wohl irgendwas mit dem in der Computerbranche üblest verhasstem Wort : Inhalt / Content zu tun haben  ]

Einige Vorredner haben eh schon den für mich richtigen Schritt vollzogen, einfach den neuen Schrott zu ignorieren, und falls es noch möglich ist die zu 90 % besseren "serien-Väter" spielen ....

(so, jetzt genug gejammert  , jetzt zu meinen "schlauen" Punkten )

-Ihr müsst Euch nicht alle 3 Wochen ein neues seelenloses Fließbandspiel holen

-fragt euch bei Sichtung eurer Spielesammlung mal welche Titel es wirklich gebracht haben und auch nach 
Jahren noch Emotionen / Errinerungen auslößen... 

 -kauft nicht gleich bei Release (in 2 Monaten kostets eh nur noch 30 € , hrhr)

-lasst den 100 . Aufguss einfach im Regal liegen MANN MUSS WIRKLCH NICHT ALLES HABEN 

-unterstützt eure Freunde beim Kopieren ihrer Konsolenspiele [achtung, nicht ernst gemeint ^^ ]

-Spielt weniger aber dafür intensiever & bewußter (-> Immersion etc. )

-zeigt den Entwicklern dass es sich noch auszahlen kann, für den PC zu arbeiten (Innovation wäre am PC eig.     am "leichtesten" möglich, abseits von Wii-mote/Nantal etc...)

-kauft KEINE micker Dlc's (Maps,Waffen,etc...) WIR Pcler haben sowas immer schon gratis bekommen, und anders werds ich auch nicht machen..... gratis oder gar nicht, Euer Pech Publisher

-unterstützt AKTIV Spiele die sich noch modden lassen , da kommt sowieso meistens noch was Besseres raus als das Ursprungs-Konstrukt  

-Kämpft in Eurem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis gegen UBI / Mr. EA "Demos sind zu ja luxus" an 


Im Endeffekt sorgen sogar wir für Publicity , wir die wir uns über solcherlei Gängelungen beschweren !!! also halte ich jetzt mal wieder meine Klappe; verkauf meine Bubi-Aktien und stelle mir in 3 jahren hoffentlich den ehemaligen Bubi-Marketing-Manager als Klofrau oder ähnliches ein 

ach ja , irgendwo klar dass der Fokus der Spieleindustrie auf die Konsoleros umschwenkt, ich glaube die sind wenigstens noch dankbar wenn Ihnen Gülle vorgesetzt wird ....
{ immer diese vermaledeiten Pc - Geeks mit Ihren Ansprüchen...}
sorry aber nicht nur geistig amputierte Nasenbohrer spielen Computerspiele , und es wird Zeit das die Publisher das auch wiedermal zu spüren bekommen .... 

so long


----------



## Rod86 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

hihi na dann viel spaß beim weiteren ausbauen. Splinter Cell hat ja ganze 2 Tage standgehalten, bravo Ubisoft. Millionen € und tausende Kunden verloren für was? 
to funny


----------



## Maiernator (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



franken schrieb:


> Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!


  Es ist natürlich legitim sein Eigentum zu schützen bzw Lizenzen und Nutzungsrechte. Aber was Ubisoft zur Zeit betreibt verstößt eigtl schon gegen das Grundgesetzt(Nutzungbedingungen, welche solch einen Kopierschutz zulassen ebenfalls), genauso wie die meisten Spiele mit Online-Regi Zwang.
Wer seine Spiele illegal besorgt, wird durch solche Maßnahmen sicher nicht dazu gebracht legal zu kaufen, vielmehr sollte ein Spiel voll ausgereift sein, um ehrliche Kunden anzulocken. Viele Spiele-Publischer verstehen den obersten Grundsatz" Der Kunde ist König" anscheinend nicht richtig. Die Entwicklung rürht vorallem daher das die Pc-Spiele Branche noch keine richtige Krise erlebt hat und bis es vllt mal soweit ist wird der Kunde weiterhin für blöd verkauft.


----------



## sleazy83 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Naja sollen sie mal machen, dann wird halt der Netzverkehr mit aufgezeichnet und/oder es gibt mal irgendwo nen exploid der es den Crackern erlaubt an die Daten vom Server zu kommen. Auf die selbe Art und Weise entstehen auch WoW Freeshards etc.
Ich meine klar können die nicht sagen "ok schuss in en ofen, die cracker sind besser als wir, also lassen wirs" aber man hätte still und heimlich die DRM nach und nach fallen lassen können. 

Ich habe AC2 gespielt und fand es gut, ich denke wenn es für 40€ auf den Markt ohne DRM gekommen wäre, hätten es sich mehr als genug Leute gekauft um die Unkosten zu decken und trotzdem guten Gewinn zu machen. Ob es mehr sind als die die sich das Spiel mit DRM Mist gekauft haben weiß ich nicht.

Aber Ubisoft hat eh ne komische Politik mit Ihren Kunden umzugehen. Die PC Kunden werden durch DRM vergrault und die Konsolieros bekommen das Spiel für einen deutlich höheren Preis und müssen dazu ach noch auf 2 Kapitel (12 u 13) verzichten, bzw. müssen es sich nachkaufen. Das nenn ich mal Kundenfreundlichkeit.

TOP Ubi weiter so!


----------



## mm78 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



franken schrieb:


> Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!


3% der Wähler bei der Bundestagswahl haben die Piraten gewählt. Nicht nur beim Pc Markt sondern in ganz Deutschland läuft was falsch in den letzten Jahren!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich habe nun nicht den gesamten Thread gelesen und weiß nicht, ob das schon angesprochen wurde, aber ich ging immer davon aus, dass genau das schon gemacht wurde, sprich, dass Trigger gesetzt wurden, an denen das Spiel kleine Datenpäckchen vom Server lud und damit weitere Ereignisse auslöste, die für den weiteren Spielverlauf unersetzbar waren.


----------



## PostalDude83 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

wenn dem wirklich so ist haben die sich selbst einen genickschuss verpasst. 
wer weiß.. erstmal nur gerüchte.. zumal mich ubisoft titel in den letzten jahren eh null reizen, kommt ja nix neues. (neuaufgüsse zählen nicht)


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



mm78 schrieb:


> franken schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!
> ...



Schön das die Leute das so langsam mal merken.


----------



## Trancemaster (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



mm78 schrieb:


> franken schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!
> ...


Keine Ahnung was die Piraten damit zu tun haben - wir sind zwar gegen Softwarepatente - wenn man sich die Begründung anschaut, hat das wenig, SEHR wenig mit PC-Spielen zu tun. *g*

Stimmt aber, 3% sind noch zu wenig. *g*


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Trancemaster schrieb:


> Stimmt aber, 3% sind noch zu wenig. *g*




vor allem, weil es nur 2% waren.


----------



## Fireball-SF (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Die spinnen wohl langsam...
Tja, dann kann ich nur noch sagen, Ubisoft... nein Danke!!!


----------



## Brain23 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

soll sich doch ubi und activision zusammen tun.und nur noch exklusiv für die garstigen Konsolen prodozieren. dann haben sie auch keine Problem mit Hackern.und auf pc Markt ist mal wieder Platz für andere die noch wert auf Qualität legen.


----------



## Odin333 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@mm78
@franken
@xotoxic242 

Ihr glaubt wohl auch die SPD sei die "Sozialistische Partei Deutschland" und möchte die DDR wieder einführen.... ?


----------



## Sword_CH (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ist doch verständlich. Wenn man/ein Unternehmen bestohlen wird, werden die Sicherheitsmassnahmen verstärkt. Sofern der Kopierschutz nicht wie beim Vorgänger funktioniert, finde ich das eine gute Idee. 
Immerhin hat die Spiele Industrie halbwegs innovative Ideen, was Kopierschutz betrifft, nicht so wie die Musikindustrie, die einfach MP3-Player Käufer besteuern wollen.


----------



## Maverick1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

So lange man als Kunde keine Nachteile hat.....

Ich hab ein Gratisspiel bekommen weil ich angeblich irgendwann nicht spielen konnte. Das muss wohl an einem Tag gewesen sein wo ich nicht gespielt habe. Wenn die das so lösen ist doch ok.

Wenns Eure Firma wäre würdet Ihr sicher auch mit allen Mitteln versuchen die Diebstähle zu verhindern.


----------



## Gerrit79 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wenns die Spiele irgendwann für nen 10 Euro Budget gibt, laufen hoffentlich noch nen paar Server, so das sie auch funktionieren.


----------



## Homeboy25 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

looool, und wenn dann die server wieder nicht gehen, loool.

wäre das mit dem server nicht gewesen dann hätten die auch nicht so energisch an dem crack gearbeitet.

ich kenne einige die das spiel orignal gekauft haben und sich wegen den serverprobleme diesen crack besorgt haben.

ich finde zurecht !!!

wenn die sowas machen, dann richtig und dann nicht ausse pötte kommen das die server laufen ist für mich die panne und der lacher in der pc spielebranche 2010 !

ganz ehrlich, die haben mehr zeit in den kopierschutz und dessen neureungen gesteckt als die server zu verbessern.

absolutes no go.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Maverick1 schrieb:


> So lange man als Kunde keine Nachteile hat.....
> 
> Ich hab ein Gratisspiel bekommen weil ich angeblich irgendwann nicht spielen konnte. Das muss wohl an einem Tag gewesen sein wo ich nicht gespielt habe. Wenn die das so lösen ist doch ok.
> 
> Wenns Eure Firma wäre würdet Ihr sicher auch mit allen Mitteln versuchen die Diebstähle zu verhindern.


Das ist klar, aber irgendwo gibt es Grenzen. Wenn man IMMER online sein MUSS, dann geht das eindeutig zu weit, da darf man sich dann auch nicht beschweren, wenn Kunden das nicht mitmachen. Aktivierung und auch regelmäßige Checks der Aktivierung, auch ggf. mit kostenfreier oder preiswerter Hotline, weil ja nunmal nicht jeder (und überall) Internet hat - das wäre ja völlig ok.

Aber man stelle sich vor, man müßte beim DVD-Schauen erst ne Hotline anrufen und die "freischalten" oder, bei nem Buch... ( ich nehm jetzt mit Absicht nicht das häufige Beispiel mit dem Autoklau ~ Games-Klau )  das gäb nen Riesenaufstand bei den Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Pwned666 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Rod86 schrieb:


> hihi na dann viel spaß beim weiteren ausbauen. Splinter Cell hat ja ganze 2 Tage standgehalten, bravo Ubisoft. Millionen € und tausende Kunden verloren für was?
> to funny



Die Kohle wird so oder so auf der Xbox gemacht.


----------



## mars85 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

leider ist es schon soweit gekommen, dass firmen anders nicht mehr ihr produkt vor diebstahl schützen können. deshalb finde ich das verhalten von ubisoft richtig. wahrscheinlich ziehen die anderen unternehmen bald nach, sobald ubisoft erfolg hat. das es noch nicht mehr entwickler gemacht haben, sehe ich damit im zusammenhang, dass sie sich nicht den negativen schuh anziehen wollen und ubisoft als versuchskaninchen sehen. wenn es schiefläuft, stehe sie wenigstens gut bei den spielern da.... aber wie gesagt, diese art des produktschutzes wird sich bald durchsetzen....


----------



## mcmoze (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich muss leider zugeben Assasins Creed 1 hab ich gekauft teil 2 wegen DRM nicht!


----------



## mladjo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Das einzige was sie sich damit verschaffen werden ist Zeit und diese kann wertvoll sein, irgendwann wird alles gecrackt.

Ich für meinen Teil werde Games mit solchen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nicht kaufen.

lg


----------



## Grollvs (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ist es denn ein Wunder das sich Hersteller versuchen vor Diebstahl zu schützen? Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie viele sich daran hochziehen und auch noch auf den Entwicklern herumhacken als hätte man den bösen Tyrannen vom Thron gestürzt, wenn wieder ein Spiel gecrackt wurde.

Ist es nicht natürlich das die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen immer schärfer werden? Ein Ladengeschäft, das ein paar mal ausgeraubt worden ist wird seine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auch verschärfen.

Diejenigen die sich Spiele wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht kaufen schneiden sich meiner Meinung nach genauso ins eigene Fleisch (und in das der Entwickler) wie diejenigen die Spiele stehlen. Was sollen die Entwickler denn machen? Die Spiele gleich kostenlos auf den Markt werfen und nur noch ehrenamtliche Entwickler einstellen die nichts für ihre Arbeit verlangen?

Ganz arme Geschichte die hier seitens vieler Spieler abläuft. Wir sollten lieber über jeden Entwickler froh sein, der den Kopierschutz verschärft anstatt bankrott zu gehen oder den Betrieb einzustellen. Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt, wisst ihr?


----------



## HOTBLACK (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ich hoffe daß sich bald auch studios weigern, mit ubi zu arbeiten


----------



## omfgnoobs (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Solche Leute wie mein Vorposter machen mich aggressiv. 
So typisch deutsch... er würde 100 pro auch 15€ für Gyros ausgeben und sich am Ende dafür bedanken. 

Erstmal sind Hersteller keine Publisher siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publisher 
Zweitens verdienen die Milliarden im Jahr nur durch Marketing und Vertrieb.
Drittens zerstört sich der Kapitalismus von selbst. 

Der DRM kann noch so von Chuck Norris mäßig  verschärft werden. 
Die Scene crackt alles auch wenns  Wochen dauern sollte. Aber darum gehts garnicht denn  Ubisoft, EA, Activision und wie sie alle heissen haben den PC Markt schon vor Jahren abgeschrieben da kommt diese Kampagne nur zu Gute. Denn Ubisoft hat soviele Casual Gamer nun zu Raubkopierern gemacht das spätestens 2014 "endlich"  das Releasen auf dem PC beendet werden kann. 

Und die PCGames Crew kann ihren Job vergessen ;D

Bitte Minus Bewertung geben!


----------



## Siffi123 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Grollvs schrieb:


> Ist es denn ein Wunder das sich Hersteller versuchen vor Diebstahl zu schützen? Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie viele sich daran hochziehen und auch noch auf den Entwicklern herumhacken als hätte man den bösen Tyrannen vom Thron gestürzt, wenn wieder ein Spiel gecrackt wurde.
> 
> Ist es nicht natürlich das die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen immer schärfer werden? Ein Ladengeschäft, das ein paar mal ausgeraubt worden ist wird seine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auch verschärfen.
> 
> ...


Richtig   
Bin deiner Meinung


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Den fairsten Kopierschutz in letzter Zeit hatte für mich Bad Company 2.
Da gab es keinerlei Zwang und man hatte beim Installieren sogar 2 Optionen:

Möglichkeit 1: Man hat das Spiel online aktiviert und brauchte dann die DVD nicht mehr.
Möglichkeit 2: Man hat das Spiel NICHT online aktiviert und musste dann eben die DVD drin haben.


----------



## Siffi123 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Den fairsten Kopierschutz in letzter Zeit hatte für mich Bad Company 2.
> Da gab es keinerlei Zwang und man hatte beim Installieren sogar 2 Optionen:
> 
> Möglichkeit 1: Man hat das Spiel online aktiviert und brauchte dann die DVD nicht mehr.
> Möglichkeit 2: Man hat das Spiel NICHT online aktiviert und musste dann eben die DVD drin haben.


Battlefield kauft man sich wenn man es haben will so oder so. Da ist der Kopierschutz der Multiplayer
Der Singleplayer ist doch nichtmal der rede wert


----------



## tapehead (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Dieser kopierschutz ist eh nur ein test . Als nächstes wird das zeug dann auf die konsolen übertragen das diese immer online sein müssen . Das einzigste was man als spieler machen kann ist dies zu beukotieren ( schweres wort ) . 

Ich kann nur sagen das alle ubisoft produkte dieses jahr sehr hinter den erwartungen lagen . Dh. verkaufs und zahlen technich . 

Irgendwann werden die franzosen das auch merken . Aber solange man noch einen guten aktienkurs hat ist alles in ordnung^^


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



tapehead schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen das alle ubisoft produkte dieses jahr sehr hinter den erwartungen lagen . Dh. verkaufs und zahlen technich .


worauf stützt sich deine behauptung?


----------



## Odin333 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Grollvs schrieb:


> Ist es nicht natürlich das die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen immer schärfer werden? Ein Ladengeschäft, das ein paar mal ausgeraubt worden ist wird seine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auch verschärfen.


Wenn du mir noch das Geschäft nennst, bei dem vor dem Einkauf Leibesvisitationen vorgenommen werden, und bei dem man in einem geschlossenen Plexiglaswürfel durch die Gänge fahren muss, bin ich mit deinem Beispiel einverstanden.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Grollvs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist es nicht natürlich das die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen immer schärfer werden? Ein Ladengeschäft, das ein paar mal ausgeraubt worden ist wird seine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auch verschärfen.
> ...


Man schaue sich nur Tankstellen an. 10 Kameras, keine Annahme von Geldscheinen über 100 Euro, und (oft) nach 22 Uhr nur noch Schalterverkauf (betreten des Shops nicht mehr möglich).
Alles Maßnahmen aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit.
Das gibt es in zig Bereichen des Lebens. Aufgrund einiger Unverbesserlicher muss die ehrliche Mehrheit leiden.


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ähm 0 Verpackungskosten, aber gleicher Preis. Beispiel Modern Warfare 2 über Steam Kosten 60€! Ich persönlich kaufe mir nur gute Multiplayer-Spiele und boykottiere den Rest. Modern warfare 2 auch, ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## sleazy83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@ADoGG
Da gibts nen guten Trick, für den Fall das man rel gut English kann wobei das bei Modern Warfare 2 eh nicht wichtig ist.
Kauf es bei  Steam US  oder Amazon.uk gerade in UK is es oft deutlich günstiger (Bad Company 2 z.B. ~8€)
Bei ModernWarfare 2 gilt das nicht mehr, is schon zu alt, kostet 19,99€ bei amazon.de, denke der Preis is ok.

Meistens kann man aber so bei Neuerscheinungen und gerade bei Konsolenversionen echt Geld sparen, bsp. God of War 3 kostet bei amazon.de ~58€ bei amazon.uk um die 28€, dass nenn ich mal nen Unterschied.


----------



## Gustav2008 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Technisch möglich ist vieles, aber wenn man wirklich nicht mal mehr 100% des Spieles für sein Geld erhält und vielleicht nur 98% installieren kann, dann ist man als Kunde / Spiele-Konsument endgültig entmündigt worden.


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Man schaue sich nur Tankstellen an. 10 Kameras, keine Annahme von Geldscheinen über 100 Euro, und (oft) nach 22 Uhr nur noch Schalterverkauf (betreten des Shops nicht mehr möglich).
> Alles Maßnahmen aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit.
> Das gibt es in zig Bereichen des Lebens. Aufgrund einiger Unverbesserlicher muss die ehrliche Mehrheit leiden.


Das is aber ein schlechtes Beispiel. Bei den Verschärfungen der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ging es in erster Linie um Leib und Leben. Ich glaube hier geht es wohl eher um mehr als nur den Kopierschutz. Spinnt man das Ganze etwas weiter so entsteht der Eindruck man wolle die Onlinedistribution weiter vorantreiben oder aber mit großen Schritten in die Zukunft schreiten und das Gamestreaming mit Hilfe großer Spielemarken mainstream machen. Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



sleazy83 schrieb:


> @ADoGG
> Da gibts nen guten Trick, für den Fall das man rel gut English kann wobei das bei Modern Warfare 2 eh nicht wichtig ist.
> Kauf es bei  Steam US  oder Amazon.uk gerade in UK is es oft deutlich günstiger (Bad Company 2 z.B. ~8€)
> Bei ModernWarfare 2 gilt das nicht mehr, is schon zu alt, kostet 19,99€ bei amazon.de, denke der Preis is ok.
> ...


Das geht nicht so einfach, da man auch eine Adresse in den USA angeben muss. bei Steam. Der Rest ist ok. 





> von GermanRipper:
> Das is aber ein schlechtes Beispiel. Bei den
> Verschärfungen der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ging es in erster Linie um Leib
> und Leben. Ich glaube hier geht es wohl eher um mehr als nur den
> ...


Darauf läuft es hinaus, dann kannst du mit 50€ ein Spiel mieten und begrenzte Zeit spielen, dann musst du dein Ticket erneuern. Mit den hohen Bandbreiten, die in den nächsten Jahren kommen, ist sowas eigentlich ganz gut möglich.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man schaue sich nur Tankstellen an. 10 Kameras, keine Annahme von Geldscheinen über 100 Euro, und (oft) nach 22 Uhr nur noch Schalterverkauf (betreten des Shops nicht mehr möglich).
> ...


Alle Beispiele sind schlecht und hinken, wenn man es so sehen will. Um Leib und Leben geht es vielleicht auch, aber primär um den Verlust der Bargeldkasse.
Wie dem auch sei, es gib immer Aktion und Reaktion. Und Ubisofts Maßnahme ist eine Reaktion. Deshalb sollte man die ganzen Spinner verteufeln, die Ursache des Problems sind.


----------



## BxBender (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Einfach nicht für so viel Geld kaufen.
Wer 50 Euro für ein unvollständiges Spiel ausgibt, ist selber Schuld.
Es handelt sich ja übrigens auch nicht mehr um einen Kauf, sondern lediglich um eine Nutzungsgebühr.
Da kann man ja besser gleich eine dieser Spieleflatrates kaufen, das kostet dann meinetwegen 20 Euro im Monat.
Der Vorteil ist nicht nur der geringere Preis, sondern man muss auch keinen Schrott mehr in den gelben Sack stecken. )
Also wer solche Spiele unbedingt noch kaufen will, sollte bis zu einem Schnäppchenpreis warten.
Und ich haue dann auf jeden Fall nen Crack drauf, damit mein Bruder noch in Ruhe im Internet Live-TV wie z.B. Fußball schauen kann und ich spielen kann wann ich will.
Ist doch schön zu wissen, dass Ubisoft uns alle unbedingt zur dunken Seite der Macht verführen will.
Diese Pappköppe.


----------



## sleazy83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ADoGG schrieb:


> sleazy83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ADoGG
> ...


Ja ok is zwar nicht ganz legal, aber man kann sich irgendne Adresse in den US aussuchen, prüft eh keiner ;-p


----------



## krucki1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Primaaaaaaaaa, dann kaufe ich in Zukunft ein unkomplettes Spiel und wenn die nach 3 Jahren oder so keine Lust mehr auf ihre Serverkosten haben für ein altes Spiel dann schalten sie die Server ab und ich kann es nicht mehr spielen. 
Ich habe Ubi schon bei dem jetzigen System boykottiert, ich hoffe bei dem zukünftigen machen es noch mehr Mensch als jetzt schon.


----------



## fragger0815 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Hui das wird lustig. Ich geh in den Laden und kaufe die halbe DVD, bezw. erwerbe die halben Nutzungsrechte. Nach ein paar Tagen bekomme ich Besuch von UBISoft Security Mitarbeitern, die nach einer kompletten Prüfung meiner Identität, Adresse, Wohnungseinrichtung, DVD-Sammlung und Schuhgröße mir die 2. Hälfte der Spiele-DVD aushändigen. Zur Verabschiedung drehen sie mir mein Handgelenk noch mal ein paar Grad nach oben um ja sicherzustellen das ich in Zukunft brav sein werde und immer schön nur Originale erwerbe. Mit Tränen in den Augen schiebe ich die 2 Hälften meiner DVDs in das separate UbIreadlaufwerk,  und ich kann dann endlich spielen. Ich freu mich...


----------



## SirVolkmar (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Das habe ich kommen sehen aber die lieben User wollen es nicht hören, daß der Kopierschutz Müll ist.
Das ist erst der Anfang glaubt es mir - die werden auch eines Tages auf euren Rechner kucken was ihr draufhabt und sagen so nicht....
Keine Spiel von Ubisoft kaufen das tut am meisten weh.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich sage es wieder!

Ist Euch eigendlich bewusst, wieviele Leute sich die Spiele saugen? Das sind erschreckende Zahlen. 

Ubis Schritt ist logisch. Eben eine neue Generation von KS, der halt noch nicht ausgereift ist. Aber auch das wird irgendwann man so sein. Ihr fühlt Euch alle so dermaßen auf den Schlips getreten. Mein Gott, dann zockt das Spiel doch halt eins, zwei mal durch, und gut ist. Danach liegt es sowieso in regal für eine Weile. Und es geht hier nicht ums Prinzip. Ich kaufe etwas, will ich es also nutzen wann immer ich möchte.

Klaro, wenn ich auswerts bin und die Hotels kein W-Lan haben, hab' ich die Arschkarte. logisch. Schön ist das nicht, aber es ist nun mal so wie es ist. Ubi will nur ihr Eigentum schützen, und das ziehen die durch. Wenn die mal dadurch pleite gehen, wissen die warum.

Denkt Ihr etwa, Ubi surft nicht im Internet rum und sieht wie viele Leute sie dafür hassen? Das wissen die gut genung. Es ist aber ihr gutes Recht ihre Spiele so zu schützen wie sie es wollen. Und da die Spiele sowieso immer lahmer werden, braucht man sie eh nicht zu kaufen, deshalb kann man sich die ganze Diskussion auch sparen. Amen.


gruß
jan


----------



## LWHAbaddon (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wo soll denn da jetzt das Problem sein? 
Verschärfen sie den Schutz noch, wird halt nicht gekauft - basta.

Und Serverseitigen Code zu emulieren... ist schon jetzt der Fall laut Razor 1911. Wird dann nur halt etwas mehr. 
Ist auch nix neues: bei DAoC, UO oder WoW Server Emulatoren werden jeweils sogar die kompletten Server neu geschrieben.
DAS ist Serverseitiger Code!

Und wenn es stimmt, daß da selbst intern so viel Gegenwind herrscht, kann es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis sich ein großer Teil der Mitarbeiter von Ubischrott abspaltet und seine eigene Spiele-Firma gründet. Ist schon oft passiert. Wird auch noch oft passieren.

Alles in allem also eine gute Nachricht.


----------



## Atuan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, es gib immer Aktion und Reaktion. Und Ubisofts Maßnahme ist eine Reaktion. Deshalb sollte man die ganzen Spinner verteufeln, die Ursache des Problems sind.


Wie? Man soll Leute verteufeln, die alte Spiele im ebay kaufen/verkaufen?  

Wartets ab. Playstation 4 und XBox720 werden ähnliche Möglichkeiten bieten, ein Spiel mit einen Account auf den Publisher-Servern zu verbinden. Das tolle Argument wird sein, dass man dann nurnoch das Spiel mit zu einem Kumpel nehmen muss und seine Spielstände dann direkt vom Server laden kann, ohne Festplatte oder Memorycard mitnehmen zu müssen  Wenn das nicht zieht, kommt man den Konsoleros halt auch mit Raubkopierern. Die gibts dort genauso, wie auf dem PC. Der PC hat halt das Problem, sich durch seine Flexibilität für die ersten Versuche anzubieten. Sony und Microsoft werden es sich sicher nicht entgehen lassen den Gebrauchtmarkt abzuschalten, wenn die Publisher ihnen das anbieten. Die verdienen an den Konolentiteln schliesslich kräftig mit.

Wacht auf! Das ist kein Kopierschutz. Wer von euch denkt denn ernsthaft, dass die paar Raubkopierer, die wirklich bereit dazu sind das Spiel zu kaufen, weil der Crack eventuell einen Monat dauern könnte, so viel Geld in die Kassen spülen, dass man davon Server aufstellen und diese über mehrere Jahre hinweg betreiben kann? Das ist ein reiner Wiederverkaufsschutz! Und wenn der Ubilauncher so normal geworden ist wie Steam, SecuRom, Aktivierungslimits und das Battle.net, werden andere Publisher nachziehen und ähnliche Systeme einführen.

Das ist kein Kampf gegen Raubkopierer... Die laden alles runter, ohne sich wirklich dafür zu interessieren. Was die laden, ist ihnen meist nichtmal einen Rohling wert. Wenn man nach ein paar Stunden genug davon hat, wird es einfach wieder gelöscht. So jemand gibt keine 45+ Tacken für ein Spiel aus, da kann man nichts machen. Aus dem ehrlichen Kunden und all denjenigen, die raubkopieren als Straftat verstehen und für die es deshalb nicht in Frage kommt, aus denen kann man allerdings noch mehr Geld holen.

Kopierschutz


----------



## German_Ripper (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Was sagen eigentlich Datenschützer zu dieser Art des Kopierschutzes? Es werden doch personalisierte Daten auf Fremdsystemen im Ausland gespeichert und das nicht mal freiweilig. Zumindest gibt es eine Zwangsregistrierung und das wird auf der Retailhülle nicht verraten. Da steht lediglich, es wird eine Onlineverbindung benötigt. Schon mal jemand das beim Verbraucherschutz angezeigt?


----------



## Sheggo (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich denke gerade bei AC2 und Siedler 7 wird es mehr Raubkopierer geben, als je zuvor. Und das alleine aus Trotz...
Wenn die die ganzen Millionen für den Kopierschutz stattdessen in das Spiel investieren würden (oder ein Spiel für 10€ günstiger verkaufen würden), hätten sie am Ende mindestens genauso viel Gewinn, eher mehr.

Ich war schon immer begeisterter PC Spieler, aber momentan zocke ich lieber auf der Xbox360, um einfach dem gesamten Verwaltungsaufwand zu entgehen.

Wenn das so weiter geht, haben UBI und Konsorten bald den kompletten PC Markt kaputt gemacht...

Noch mal zum Thema "Raubkopierer": Ich halte selbst nichts davon, aber ich kann die Leute durchaus verstehen momentan. Und OHNE Raubkopierer hätte sich der PC Markt vor 20 Jahren niemals so stark etabliert! Wo sollte man auch Spiele herbekommen als von Freunden? MediaMarkt? Saturn? Internet? Spielezeitschriften? Kam alles erst später im größeren Stil...


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich finde es schon geil, wie viel Eier Ubi doch hat. Trotz des Hasses über den KS usw, wollen die den noch weiter ausbauen. Ich schreibe das ungerne aber diesmal muss es sein. LOL

Ich glaube, die lachen mehr über die Cracker als umgekehrt. 

Und alle die nur mit Modem surfen. Tut mir Leid, müsste ich mitmal mit Modem rumquälen, würde auch ich weinen müssen! Ich sehe es aber eben als Fortschritt. 

Oder beschwert sich jemand darüber, dass man kein verbleites benzin mehr bekommt, da man seine Uraltschüssel doch damit füttern muss? Nein. Warum nicht? Man hat sich dran gewöhnt.

JEdenfalls toll, dass Ubi sich von keinen hier verarschen lässt. Und gehen die pleite, dann tun sie es halt. Ubi ist dann zwar Pleite, die Programmierer haben aber nicht ihr KÖnnen verloren. Also werden neue Studios gegründet.

Denke, Ubi hat NICHTS zu befürchten. Viva la France ^^

gruß
jan


----------



## MrBigX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Was sagen eigentlich Datenschützer zu dieser Art des Kopierschutzes? Es werden doch personalisierte Daten auf Fremdsystemen im Ausland gespeichert und das nicht mal freiweilig. Zumindest gibt es eine Zwangsregistrierung und das wird auf der Retailhülle nicht verraten. Da steht lediglich, es wird eine Onlineverbindung benötigt. Schon mal jemand das beim Verbraucherschutz angezeigt?


Die Verbraucherschützer werden sicher nicht begeistert sein.

Was die Rechtmäßigkeit von wegen Datenschutz angeht, müssen, wenn ich in der Vorlesung richtig aufgepasst habe, folgende 3 Punkte beachtet werden:
1) Wird der Nutzer _offensichtlich_ davon unterrichtet, dass personenbezogene Daten verwendet werden?
2) Werden ihm dir rechtlichen Konsequenzen ausreichend erklärt?
3) Gibt er seine Zustimmung zur Verarbeitung der Daten freiwillig? (Davon kann man wohl ausgehen, da ihm keine Nachteile entstehen, wenn er das Spiel nicht spielt.)

1 und 2 kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich keines der problematischen Spiele habe.


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Vote with your wallet. Keine Ubisoft Spiele mehr kaufen (und selbstverständlich auch nicht runterladen)! Anders verstehen diese Softwarefaschisten nicht, das die Spieler sich ihre Freiheiten (zB ein Spiel weiterverkaufen, ohne Internetanschluss spielen, ..) nicht nehmen lassen. 

Der moderne Don 'Ubicrap' Quixote: Kämpft gegen Windmühlen und kann doch nie gewinnen. 

Kein Cent mehr für die Kopierschutzfaschisten! Freiheit für die Gamer. Ich halte mich übrigens selbst daran und kaufe keine Spiele mehr, die drakonischen Kopierschutz in jeglicher Weise mitbringen. Wäre ja nicht so, als gebe es nicht genug andere Spiele. 

- G


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich habe mir persönlich Splinter Cell Conviction gekauft und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz! Was ist denn daran so schlimm das der Schutz über eine permanente Internetverbindung läuft? Glaube mittlerweile hat jeder eine Flatrate und ist so oder so immer Online. Wer weiß was bei Bad Company alles so nebenbei läuft oder überwacht wird wenn man im Multiplayer spielt!
Wenn man sich ein Ubi Spiel mit DRM Kopierschutz holt kann mir das doch als Verbraucher so ziemlich egal sein wie der Kopierschutz funktioniert- Hauptsache das Spiel läuft und das ist bei SC Conviction der Fall. Die Leute die sich hier wirklich aufregen sind meiner Meinung nach die, die leider ihr Spiel, nachdem sie das über Torrents oder Rapidshare Seiten gezogen haben, nicht sofort spielen können weil der Crack dazu fehlt. 
Wenn es solche Leute nicht geben würde die sich Spiele terrabyteweise aus dem Netz ziehen bräuchte sich Ubisoft auch nich über solche Maßnahmen Gedanken machen.

Und als nächstes ist mir auch egal wie hoch der Aktienkurs ist oder wie viel Umsatz die erreichen, oder als Kapitalistenschweine bezeichnet werden. Sollen die doch noch so viele Millionen umsetzen, mich interessiert doch nur das Ergebnis und das ist das Spiel

Ich unterstütze UBISOFT!!!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Anders verstehen diese Softwarefaschisten nicht,
> [...]
> Kein Cent mehr für die Kopierschutzfaschisten! Freiheit für die Gamer.


Gibts echt noch Leute, die sich wundern, warum ihre Aussagen nicht ernst genommen werden wenn man 'so' argumentiert?

Ernsthaft? 

Ich kann ja den Unmut verstehen & sehe es ähnlich. Trotzdem müssen solche Wörter nicht sein & schon garnicht hier. In Ordnung?


----------



## Odin333 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



> Ich habe mir persönlich Splinter Cell Conviction gekauft und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz! Was ist denn daran so schlimm das der Schutz über eine permanente Internetverbindung läuft?


   Nicht jeder möchte oder kann immer permanent online sein!



> Glaube mittlerweile hat jeder eine Flatrate und ist so oder so immer Online.


Da glaubst du falsch - Die Standartregel lautet: Wenn in einem Umkreis von 5km zu deinem Wohnsitz irgendwo ein Misthaufen liegt, hast du höchstwahrscheinlich kein Breitbandinternet



> Wer weiß was bei Bad Company alles so nebenbei läuft oder überwacht wird wenn man im Multiplayer spielt!


Ich denke das Spiel hat genug zu tun, die MP informatinoen durch die Leitung zu schicken - ausserdem JEDER WEISS, DASS ER EIN ONLINEMULTIPLAYERSPIEL KAUFT - INTERNETVERBINDUNG = LOGISCH



> Wenn man sich ein Ubi Spiel mit DRM Kopierschutz holt kann mir das doch als Verbraucher so
> ziemlich egal sein wie der Kopierschutz funktioniert- Hauptsache dasSpiel läuft und das ist bei SC Conviction der Fall.


 Im Prinzip schon, wenn dem Verbraucher egal ist, dass Ubisoft entscheidet, wann und wie lange er mit seinem Eigentum spielen darf



> Die Leute die sich hier wirklich aufregen sind meiner Meinung nach die, die leider ihr Spiel, nachdem sie das über Torrents oder Rapidshare Seiten gezogen haben, nicht sofort spielen können weil der Crack dazu fehlt.


Tipp für die Zukunft: Erst Informieren, ob ein Crack vorhanden ist, dann ziehen.



> Wenn es solche Leute nicht geben würde die sich Spiele terrabyteweise aus dem Netz ziehen bräuchte sich Ubisoft auch nich über solche Maßnahmen Gedanken machen.


Wenn es solche Leute nicht geben würde, müsstest du dir heute zum Zocken vermutlich nen Mac kaufen.
2. Ubistoft mach sich nicht wegen dieser Leute Gedanken, sondern darum, dass ihr schönes Geld in der Vergangenheit immer im Gebrauchtmarkt versickert ist.



> Und als nächstes ist mir auch egal wie hoch der Aktienkurs ist oder wie viel Umsatz die erreichen, oder als
> Kapitalistenschweine bezeichnet werden. Sollen die doch noch so viele Millionen umsetzen, mich interessiert doch nur das Ergebnis und das ist das Spiel
> Ich unterstütze UBISOFT!!!


Das solltest du mal Ubisoft schreiben, die bedanken sich sicher mit einem ökologisch hergestellten T-shirt.
Dann hängen sie deine Mail unter dem Titel auf: "So muss der Ideale Kunde erzogen sein".


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Gilthanaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anders verstehen diese Softwarefaschisten nicht,
> ...


Dann sieh' doch bitte mal nach der Definition von "Faschismus", und Du wirst feststellen, das es sehr passend ist. Außerdem wäre alles andere ein Hilfsausdruck   

- G

Edit:
Außerdem befinden sich in dem von Dir geschnittenen Teil meines Zitats zwei Argumente. Die restlichen Argumente werde ich kein -zigstes Mal wieder schreiben, da sehr viele hier anscheinend Lernresistent sind, und es somit schade um die Lebenszeit ist.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Das solltest du mal Ubisoft schreiben, die bedanken sich sicher mit einem ökologisch hergestellten T-shirt.
> Dann hängen sie deine Mail unter dem Titel auf: "So muss der Ideale Kunde erzogen sein".


   


Du ( ihr ) wollt einfach nicht begreifen, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die mit diesem System leben können ... oder?

Wenns für den Käufer in Ordnung ist mit solchen Einschränkungen zu leben, dann ist es sein gutes Recht dafür sein Geld auszugeben ohne von Leuten 'doof' angemacht zu werden.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Dann sieh' doch bitte mal nach der Definition von "Faschismus", und Du wirst feststellen, das es sehr passend ist. Außerdem wäre alles andere ein Hilfsausdruck


Dann schau du bitte mal die Definition von Softwarefaschisten nach. Wie, die gibts nicht? Merkwürdig.

Es gibt einfach Wörter, die sind deplaziert und unpassend ... die zwei von mir zitierten aus deinem Beitrag gehören dazu.

Übrigens, "danke" für dein Edit, aber mir gings lediglich um diese zwei Wörter, nicht den Rest dieser Aussage. Dachte das sei ersichtlich. *zwinker*


----------



## CaptainObvious (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Oder beschwert sich jemand darüber, dass man kein verbleites benzin mehr bekommt, da man seine Uraltschüssel doch damit füttern muss? Nein. Warum nicht? Man hat sich dran gewöhnt.


Nein, weil man spezielle Bleiersatzstoffe für alte Autos immer noch an fast jeder Tankstelle kaufen kann.
Weil man entweder über neue Ventile oder einen aufwendigeren Umbau das Teil auch auf bleifrei umbauen kann.

Wie auch immer: Beim Auto kannst du es selber ändern. 
Wenns bei Ubisoft nicht klappt, hast du die Arschkarte.



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Denke, Ubi hat NICHTS zu befürchten. Viva la France ^^


http://pollyvousfrancais.blogspot.com/2009/07/vive-not-viva-la-france.html


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das solltest du mal Ubisoft schreiben, die bedanken sich sicher mit einem ökologisch hergestellten T-shirt.
> ...


Ich (Wir) wissen, wo so etwas hinführt, da es dafür jede Menge Beispiele in der menschlichen Geschichte gibt. Die meisten enden dann damit, das der Enkel den Opa fragt: "Und warum hat keiner von euch etwas dagegen unternommen?".

Nur weil es sich hier nicht um Politik im direkten Sinne handelt, ist die Tragweite und Einstellung trotzdem menschenverachtend. Die Einstellung: "Wenn es die Leute nicht stört, was sollst" halte ich im besten Fall für Naiv und im schlimmsten für gefährlich, weil sie einfach die absolute Unreflektiertheit über jede Art von Konsequenz eindeutig zeigt. 

Von wegen Lämmer => Schlachtbank, ne?   

lg,
- G

Edit: 
Ein einfacher Vergleich, damit es eindeutig wird. Es ist ganz schlicht exakt wie mit dem rauchen. Einige machen es und geben dafür Geld aus, und das ist ihr gutes Recht. Aber andere werden dadurch auch krank, und das ist nicht korrekt. Jedem, der diesen Kopierschutz 'akzeptiert' und Ubisoft noch mit dem kauf eines dieser Spiele unterstützt, MUSS bewußt sein, wie sehr er die *ganze* Community damit schädigt.


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Doublepost fail - sollte ein 'edit' werden  Siehe oben.


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Moped09 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Frage: Was finde ich toll, die Fanta4 oder deren Vertrieb Sony Music ???
Da sollten einige Konsumzombies mal drüber nachdenken. 

Habe mir Siedler 7 gekauft, weil es schlicht das beste Siedler ever in meinen Augen ist. Aber dafür feier ich Bluebyte und bestimmt nicht die Anzugträger vom Vertrieb.

btw, letzten Samstag war für Stunden kein spielen möglich. Tja 1. Mai Feiertag, großer Andrang, server down. ...was war ich frustriert !

Wie war das denn die letzten Jahre ? Ein UBIsoft spiel konnte noch so schlecht sein. Deren Chef hatte für miese Verkaufszahlen IMMER nur eine Begründung. Der böse Raubkopierer muss es schuld sein. Das ist natürlich geschickt diese DRM Schikane mit so top Titeln wie Siedler7 und AC2 zu starten. (Seht her, es braucht nur hart DRM dann stimmt de Absatz.)
Bald wird UBI sehen, daß ohne Toptitel die alle paar Jahre kommen, die Absatzzahlen trotz achsotollem DRM floppen können und werden.

Aber das wahre Kunststück dieser Firma ist sicher durch gezieltes Marketing dafür zu sorgen, da sich die Kunden Gegenseitig anfeinden. Denn so verliert der Kunde seine Macht. Als Einheit, ist der Kunde dem Anbieter überlegen. 
Ein uraltes Prinzip um mit wenigen Leuten viele Leute zu steuern: Zwietracht sähen

Grüße,
dat Moped


edit: Och nö mein schöner post umrahmt von Zitatschlachten die wie so oft Nebengefechte ausbaldowern. Sind auch immer die selben die das hier mit Begeisterung machen. 
Wo ist ein Moderator wenn man ihn mal braucht ?


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Ich (Wir) wissen, wo so etwas hinführt, da es dafür jede Menge Beispiele in der menschlichen Geschichte gibt. Die meisten enden dann damit, das der Enkel den Opa fragt: "Und warum hat keiner von euch etwas dagegen unternommen?".


Jetzt haben wir wieder eine "wunderschöne" Herleitung von Software zum dritten Reich ... von dir kam auch der Faschistenkommentar, hmm?

Ich find die Herleitung bzw. den Vergleich unter aller Sau, vorallem wenn man hier mal weiterliest:



> Nur weil es sich hier nicht um Politik im direkten Sinne handelt, ist die Tragweite und Einstellung trotzdem menschenverachtend.


... die Beschränkungen von Software, die ein Luxusgut darstellen, ist menschenverachtend? Du benutzt das gleiche Wort, mit denen die Taten der Nazis 'beschrieben' wurden? Ernsthaft? Lächerlich.

Software, im Sinne von Spiele, ist & bleibt ein Luxusgut. D.h. wenn ein ( oder alle ) Publisher der Meinung sind, die müssen ihre Spiele mit so einem Kopierschutz ausrüsten, ist es für dich ein leichtes darauf zu verzichten ... oder sind Spiele für dich so lebensnotwendig wie das tägliche Brot?

Gerade bei solchen Dingen ist es mehr als einfach zu ... verzichten. 
Wie man bei sowas von "menschenverachtend" sprechen kann, will mir wirklich nicht in den Kopf.



> Die Einstellung: "Wenn es die Leute nicht stört, was sollst" halte ich im besten Fall für Naiv und im schlimmsten für gefährlich, weil sie einfach die absolute Unreflektiertheit über jede Art von Konsequenz eindeutig zeigt.


Eine ähnliche Diskussion gabs bei der Einführung des XBLA Marktes bei der 360. Geschlossenes System, DRM ³ ... trotzdem ist es ein Erfolg für MS & selbst ich habe einige Spiele gekauft, die ich toll fand ( Shadow Complex z.B. ).



> Ein einfacher Vergleich, damit es eindeutig wird. Es ist ganz schlicht exakt wie mit dem rauchen. Einige machen es und geben dafür Geld aus, und das ist ihr gutes Recht. Aber andere werden dadurch auch krank, und das ist nicht korrekt. Jedem, der diesen Kopierschutz 'akzeptiert' und Ubisoft noch mit dem kauf eines dieser Spiele unterstützt, MUSS bewußt sein, wie sehr er die *ganze* Community damit schädigt.


   
Siehe oben ... Spiele bzw. Software mit der Gesundheit bzw. Leben an sich gleichzusetzen ist schon ne lustige Betrachtungsweise. 

Splinter Cell Conv. interessiert mich auch, und ich würde es sogar auf dem PC Spielen wollen ... dank des DRM Systems kaufe ich es eben für die 360, wo ich eh primär zocke. Wie bereits in anderen Threads erwähnt, sollte Ubisoft auf die Idee kommen, so ein DRM System auch auf der 360 einzuführen, kaufe ich eben keine Spiele mehr. Das ist für mich ganz normal, selbstverständlich und irgendwie ... banal. Ich bin weder traurig noch deprimiert wenn ich keine Spiele ( von Ubisoft ) mehr spielen kann ... es ist mir schlichtweg egal.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wie zitiert man hier richtig? Bekomme das mit dem neuen System nicht hin. Gibt zwar einen Zitier-Button aber...nö, klappt nicht wirklich.

gruß
jan


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ein einfacher Vergleich, damit es eindeutig wird. Es ist ganz schlicht exakt wie mit dem rauchen. Einige machen es und geben dafür Geld aus, und das ist ihr gutes Recht. Aber andere werden dadurch auch krank, und das ist nicht korrekt. Jedem, der diesen Kopierschutz 'akzeptiert' und Ubisoft noch mit dem kauf eines dieser Spiele unterstützt, MUSS bewußt sein, wie sehr er die *ganze* Community damit schädigt.


  
Das liest sich so, als würde Ubi eine Straftat begehen. Wieso wird der Community geschadet? Kann mir mal eine konkret sagen, was an dem KS nun  stört? Ist es weil man non stop online sein muss? Ist es das oder noch mehr? Bevormundung finde ich grausam. Begrenzte Anzahl von Installationen finde ich persönlich mehr als nur; ich sag's lieber nicht. Ich kann mich aber Gott sei Dank in jeden hineinversetzen, der nicht dauer online sein kann. Manchmal denke ich, man würde Ubi irgendwelche Verschwörungen unterstellen.

Und wenn die erfahren wo ihr wohnt, was ihr gerne frisst und wann ihr euch einen Porno anguckt. Juckt Euch das? Mich eher weniger. So lange mich keiner von denen vor meiner Tür steht und mich ermorden will, oder sonst irgendwas über mich verbreitet, habe ich nichts gegen ihr Tun. Ich finde, die Meisten fühlen sich arg in ihrer Privatsphäre gestört. Doch habt Ihr die? Nö. Allein, dadurch, dass Ihr schon in jedem Pc verzeichnet seid der annehmerd dem Staat gehört, wars das mit dem Privatleben, wenn man es nun ganz streng sieht.


gruß
jan 


*nikiedit:* Quote gefixt ^^


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Du bekommst anscheinend auch nicht in den Kopf, das "Faschismus" wesentlich älter ist als Nationalsozialismus, und gar nichts damit zu tun haben muss.

Für mich sind Spiele kein lebensnotwendiges Gut, aber es geht ums Prinzip. Wenn sich solche Methoden in einem Sektor durchsetzen, springen über kurz oder lang andere auf den Zug auf, und dann geht die Privatsphäre entgültig über den Jordan.

Fakt ist, man nimmt den Spielern Freiheiten - und zwar auf kosten ALLER Spieler, solange einige sich das auch noch gefallen lassen. Damit schädigt man alle Spieler. Haben wir nicht schon genug Big Brother in jeder Ecke...? 

- G


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich persönlich kann doch an dem System nichts ändern und ob ihr nun das eine Spiel von Ubisoft kauft oder nicht, ist denen herzlich egal, da es ja "leider" immernoch genug Leute gibt wie mich, die diese Spiele kaufen und sogar trotz DRM Kopierschutz völlig egal ist ob eine permanente Internetverbindung notwendig ist oder nicht, da ich sie ganz einfach habe. Ich finde es gibt weitaus größere Probleme, als eine Firma die versucht in Krisenzeiten die Raubkopiererei in Grenzen zu halten. Jeder muss halt sehen wo er bleibt, so auch UBISOFT.

Ich kann mir vorstellen das diese Diskussion eh bald ein Ende nimmt, denn bald wird vllt. jedes Spiel eine permanente Onlineverbindung benötigen (evtl. auf für Konsolen) und es wird sich keiner mehr aufregen. Es ist immer das gleiche, erst regen sich die Leute über einen Benzinpreis von 1,46 auf und zwei Wochen später tankt und fährt jeder wie immer. Es gibt halt Sachen die man akzeptieren muss wenn man das eine will. Aber zur Not gibts ja noch das gute alte Brettspiel, 100%ig ohne permanente Internetverbindung.

Zum Glück leben wir ja in einem freien Land, bei dem jeder selbst entscheiden kann was er kauft und was nicht.

Aber wie gesagt, kauft ihr bloß keine Ubi Spiele mehr, schließt euch zusammen und macht euch stark. Ich spiele derweil Splinter Cell auf PC- ganz ohne schlechtes Gewissen


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Du bekommst anscheinend auch nicht in den Kopf, das "Faschismus" wesentlich älter ist als Nationalsozialismus, und gar nichts damit zu tun haben muss.


Darum kommen von dir auch die Beispiele mit dem Enkel & den Opa ... schon klar.

Du hast hier auf den Nationalsozialismus Bezug genommen ... durch deine Beispiele und Ausdrucksweisen.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Atuan schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie dem auch sei, es gib immer Aktion und Reaktion. Und Ubisofts Maßnahme ist eine Reaktion. Deshalb sollte man die ganzen Spinner verteufeln, die Ursache des Problems sind.
> ...


Ich glaub nicht, dass das der Hauptgrund ist. In _jeder_ anderen Branche gibt es genauso Wiederverkäufe, warum sollte dann ausgerechnet die Softwarebranche so einen Heiopei darum machen.
Nene, das glaub ich nicht und bin überzeugt, dass es einfach zum Schutz des geistigen Eigentums sein soll.
Das mit dem nicht-weiterverkaufen-können ist da sicherlich eine (für manchen) unangenehme Nebenerscheinung.


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Gilthanaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du bekommst anscheinend auch nicht in den Kopf, das "Faschismus" wesentlich älter ist als Nationalsozialismus, und gar nichts damit zu tun haben muss.
> ...


Aber nur ganz wenig 

Die Ähnlichkeiten zu den Methoden totalitärer und kontrollwahnhafter Systeme sind jedenfalls erschreckend, auch die Akzeptanz des Ganzen von den Kunden. Man muss sich wirklich fragen, wieviele sich schon einen Chip ins Hirn stecken lassen würden ...

Ich bleibe dabei: 
Ubisoft durch den Kauf der Spiele zu unterstützen ist eine Gefahr. Das sollte auch jedem bewußt sein. Wer trotzdem will, gut - aber beschwert euch nicht, wenn in einigen Jahren tatsächlich Ubisoft Mitarbeiter bei euch anläuten und eine Hausdurchsuchung anordnen (Wie letzten geschehen, als Apple Mitarbeiter im Fall 'gestohlenes IPhone' eben dies taten) und die Privatsphäre mehr und mehr Öffentlich wird. 

Viel Spaß, wenn es so weit ist, ziehe ich in meine Hütte in den Bergen. Ganz ohne Internet 

- G


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Es gibt keine Privatsphäre mehr. Seit dem ersten  Onlinegehen hat sich das meines Erachtens erübrigt.

Ich bekomme ständig dubiöse Penisverlängerung Mails. Entweder, mein Problem spricht sich rum, haha, oder da gibt es ganz schlaue Füchse.

Jedes arme Licht das von nichts eine Ahnung hat, wird Euch auch nie, auch nicht virtuell zu Nahe treten können. Jene aber, die die Materie kennen, finden Euch.

Mich nervt seit zwei Jahren megadownloads. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, woher die meine Adresse haben. Habe mich niemals auf der Seite angemeldet, kannte die schon länger.

Frage mich aber dennoch. Ist Ubis KS wirklich nur ein KS, oder verbirngt sich dahinter ein dreistes System dass uns alle in den Ruin stürzt.


gruß
jan


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Ich (Wir) wissen, wo so etwas hinführt, da es dafür jede Menge Beispiele in der menschlichen Geschichte gibt. Die meisten enden dann damit, das der Enkel den Opa fragt: "Und warum hat keiner von euch etwas dagegen unternommen?".
> 
> Nur weil es sich hier nicht um Politik im direkten Sinne handelt, ist die Tragweite und Einstellung trotzdem menschenverachtend. Die Einstellung: "Wenn es die Leute nicht stört, was sollst" halte ich im besten Fall für Naiv und im schlimmsten für gefährlich, weil sie einfach die absolute Unreflektiertheit über jede Art von Konsequenz eindeutig zeigt.
> 
> Von wegen Lämmer => Schlachtbank, ne?


Dir ist schon klar, dass es hier nur um einen popeligen Publisher geht, der die gelangweilten Leute mit irgendwelchen Games versorgt? Da ist null Verhältnis gegeben.
Und die Akzeptanz des Dauer-Online-Seins hat nichts mit naiv oder Unreflektiertheit zu tun.


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

man man man aber manche Leute hier übertreiben echt ohne Ende. Als wenn UBISOFT nichts anderes zu tun hat, als die armen armen Gamer auszuspionieren. 

Passt bloß auf das UBISOFT nicht irgendwann die Weltherrschaft übernimmt... achja kann sie ja nicht da ja alle die schlau sind keine Ubisoft Spiele kaufen.


----------



## MrBigX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Wie zitiert man hier richtig? Bekomme das mit dem neuen System nicht hin. Gibt zwar einen Zitier-Button aber...nö, klappt nicht wirklich.
> 
> gruß
> jan


Da gibts so ein Kästchen "Zitieren", dass Du markieren musst, wenn Du dann den Button "Antworten" anklickst werden alle markierten Beiträge als Zitate eingetragen. Es hat seine Vorzüge, aber die nutzt man meines Erachtens zu wenig um das System gegenüber der herkömmlichen Variante eines simplen "Zitieren" Buttons für jeden Beitrag zu rechtfertigen.

Naja, egal.


----------



## thurius (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei:
> Ubisoft durch den Kauf der Spiele zu unterstützen ist eine Gefahr. Das sollte auch jedem bewußt sein. Wer trotzdem will, gut - aber beschwert euch nicht, wenn in einigen Jahren tatsächlich* Ubisoft Mitarbeiter bei euch anläuten und eine Hausdurchsuchung anordnen (Wie letzten geschehen, als Apple Mitarbeiter im Fall 'gestohlenes IPhone' eben dies taten)* und die Privatsphäre mehr und mehr Öffentlich wird.


   bitte bitte gib ne quelle an in der steht das es *Apple Mitarbeiter *waren,junge junge schlimm als bei der BLÖD hier wenn schon user meldungen falsch darstellen nur damit sie recht haben

iPhone 4G: Polizei durchsucht Haus des Gizmodo-Redakteur  http://www.gamona.de/games/iph... http://www.pcgames.de/iPhone-T... 


also  überall ist von der polizei die rede und einen Durchsuchungsbefehl
oh damm jetzt hat appel auch noch die polizei und den richter gekauft
mh steckt wohl Al-Qaida dahinter oder die freimauer oder die kriche wer weiß vielleicht hat es auch was mit dem 11.9 zu tun
ich hoffe mal das ich keinen besuch von den männer in schwarz kriege


----------



## thurius (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

btw gerade topakutelle news eingetroffen auf BLÖD.de 
appelmitarbeiter verkleiden sich als polizisten und durchsuchen wohnungen von gamern


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



MrBigX schrieb:


> JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie zitiert man hier richtig? Bekomme das mit dem neuen System nicht hin. Gibt zwar einen Zitier-Button aber...nö, klappt nicht wirklich.
> ...


  Na, diese Art zitieren meinte ich nicht.

Wenn ich zB aus einem längren Text einzelne Passagen rauszitieren möchte. Wie mache ich das? Irgendwie teste ich und test, und es kommt nix  dabei raus!

Ich glaube ich mache es umständlich manuell mit Quote.

gruß
jan


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



thurius schrieb:


> btw gerade topakutelle news eingetroffen auf BLÖD.de
> appelmitarbeiter verkleiden sich als polizisten und durchsuchen wohnungen von gamern


 Wen interessiert's? Das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun.

*Back to topic!*


----------



## MrBigX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Atuan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Naja, Software an sich altert nicht. Wenn Du mit nem Auto 1.00.000 km fährst und es weiterverkaufts sind die 1.000.000 km trotzdem runter. Wenn Du ein Spiel 1.000 mal spielst und es weiterverkaufst ist die Software trotzdem wie neu.


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



thurius schrieb:


> btw gerade topakutelle news eingetroffen auf BLÖD.de
> appelmitarbeiter verkleiden sich als polizisten und durchsuchen wohnungen von gamern


Das geht es nicht um die polizeiliche Durchsuchung, sondern um die Apple Mitarbeiter, die den "Vorbesitzer" - also jenen, der das IPhone verkauft hat und es vorher in einem Lokal fand - aufsuchten, und seine Wohnung durchsuchen wollten.

So wie es aussieht, würden sich hier genug Leute finden, die in ihrer ersten Schockreaktion das sogar erlauben würden 

Und ja, back 2 topic 

- G


----------



## Atuan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Atuan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie? Man soll Leute verteufeln, die alte Spiele im ebay kaufen/verkaufen?
> ...


Ganz einfach: Weil sie es können!  

Wie möchtest du mein neues Musikalbum an einen Account bei Sony BMG binden? Ich hab schon alles versucht, aber das Netzwerkkabel passt einfach nicht in den Kopfhöreranschluss meiner Anlage  Meine Musik-CD muss also wohl oder übel auf eine Internetverbindung verzichten. Meinem DVD-Player gehts da ähnlich... Ich krieg den einfach nicht mit den Warner-Servern verbunden. meine DVDs müssen also auch auf diesen Komfort verzichten. Mein Auto... Das Netzwerkkabel war etwas zu kurz, da wollte ich ein Stück näher an den Verteilerkasten heranfahren. Mein Gasfuß... Die ganze Straße hatte kein Internet mehr, aber mein Auto fuhr auch ohne Verbindung zum VW-Werk  

Im ernst. Unsere Alltagsgüter können einfach nicht an einen Account gebunden werden. Einen festen Gegenstand, den ich in den Händen halten kann, kann ich weitergeben wie ich lustig bin. Da kann niemand etwas machen. Die Softwarebranche allerding kann etwas gegen den Wiederverkauf der Software tun. Und eben das hat Ubisoft mit der Accountbindung getan. Du musst deinen kompletten Account weitergeben, was a) bei mehreren Spielen schlecht geht (oder sehr extrem wird, wenn du für jedes Spiel einen neuen Account anlegst) und b) schlichtweg verboten ist.

Sie tun es weil sie es können. Es ist nicht kompliziert und der Kunde wird es früher oder später schlucken.


----------



## thurius (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > btw gerade topakutelle news eingetroffen auf BLÖD.de
> ...


   dann gib bitte ne quelle an in der es steht
denn ich kann auch viel behaupten


----------



## secondim (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

In ein paar Jahren.. "Ubiwer?.. Ach die, die damals bankrott gegangen sind aus purer Idiotie.."


----------



## MrBigX (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Na, diese Art zitieren meinte ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich zB aus einem längren Text einzelne Passagen rauszitieren möchte. Wie mache ich das? Irgendwie teste ich und test, und es kommt nix  dabei raus!
> 
> ...


Ich zitier immer alles und lösch das, was ich nicht brauche. Oder Unterbreche es.



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zB aus einem längren Text einzelne Passagen rauszitieren möchte. Wie mache ich das? Irgendwie teste ich und test, und es kommt nix  dabei raus!


Zitiere mich und sieh Dir den Quellcode an

Funktioniert auch ohne ID (nur dann leider ohne Name):


> Ich glaube ich mache es umständlich manuell mit Quote.



Ich mach auch alles umständlich manuell mit Quellcode. Der WYSIWYG Editor is Schrott soweit ich das sehen kann.


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



thurius schrieb:


> dann gib bitte ne quelle an in der es steht
> denn ich kann auch viel behaupten


Große Klappe, andere sofort anschnauzen, aber selber nicht Google benutzen können? Also mit Dir ist eine sinnvolle Diskussion nicht leicht zu führen. Na, meinetwegen:

http://derstandard.at/1271375456943/CSI-Cupertino-Apple-wollte-iPhone-4G-Finder-selbst-stellen

- G


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



MrBigX schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Atuan schrieb:
> ...


Software altert genauso, nur anders. Aktuelle Software ist teuer, alte Software wird zu Billigpreisen verhökert. Sie funktioniert zwar noch genauso wie beim Kauf (wenn CD und Zubehör unbeschädigt sind), aber der Preis ist durch kaum vorhandene Nachfrage (die, die das Spiel unbedingt wollen, haben es in der Regel eh schon) im Keller.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Atuan schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Atuan schrieb:
> ...


Ich hab dem Teil, den du nicht zitiert hast, eingeräumt, dass das eine negative Begleiterscheinung ist. Trotzdem meiner Meinung nach nicht der Hauptgrund.
Und meine persönliche Haltung dazu: Interssiert mich nicht, da ich noch nie Software verkauft habe.


----------



## Gilthanaz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Software altert genauso, nur anders. Aktuelle Software ist teuer, alte Software wird zu Billigpreisen verhökert. Sie funktioniert zwar noch genauso wie beim Kauf (wenn CD und Zubehör unbeschädigt sind), aber der Preis ist durch kaum vorhandene Nachfrage (die, die das Spiel unbedingt wollen, haben es in der Regel eh schon) im Keller.


Wobei auch hier, wie bei Oldtimern, manche Stücke richtig teuer werden können (Sammlerwert). So zB mein OVP Day of the Tentacle, für das mir schon recht viel geboten wurde. Noch wertvoller sind einige wirklich alte Spiele aus Amiga/C64-Zeiten oder noch früheren "Computerepochen". 

- G


----------



## thurius (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann gib bitte ne quelle an in der es steht
> ...


   habe ich das behauptet mit den apple mitarbeitern oder du?
wenn ich was behaupte dann liefere ich die quelle gleich mit


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Software altert genauso, nur anders. Aktuelle Software ist teuer, alte Software wird zu Billigpreisen verhökert. Sie funktioniert zwar noch genauso wie beim Kauf (wenn CD und Zubehör unbeschädigt sind), aber der Preis ist durch kaum vorhandene Nachfrage (die, die das Spiel unbedingt wollen, haben es in der Regel eh schon) im Keller.
> ...


Klar, stimmt natürlich. Ich bin auch stolz einige alte Schätzchen zu haben, die ich eigentlich nie weiterverkaufen würde. 
Dennoch würd ich bei den jetzt erscheinenden Spielen nicht mehr davon ausgehen (Vielleicht bei einigen Collectors Editions noch). Dafür sind die Auflagen viel zu hoch und der Markt zu groß geworden.


----------



## helder (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ich schätze, das Ding wird trotzdem geknackt, es gibt keinen unknackbaren Ks. und die dummen sind wieder die ehrlichen Spieler, am besten gar nix von Ubisoft kaufen, denn solange online Pflicht besteht: Serverüberlastungen bzw sind sie oft down, usw. Ich kenne keinen anderen Entwickler, der so fies zu seinen Kunden ist.


----------



## ColerSirou (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

mal abgesehen davon, das es nicht funktionieren wird: wenn es funktionieren wird, dann gibt es auch schon OnLibve und es werden sowieso alle übers internet spielen, um niocht mehr aufrüsten zu müssen.


----------



## Hardcoregamer95 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

einfach zu blöd


----------



## CrispyCrisis (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ubisoft will wohl "zu jeden Preis" originell werden, einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann gib bitte ne quelle an in der es steht
> ...


 Der Standard.at ist ungefähr genauso 'toll' wie Bild, aber das mal am Rande. Im Ganzen Text liest man nur "lt. wired.com" oder "angeblich" "als Mitarbeiter ausgegeben".

Auf Gizmodo, die Seite, die es ja im Grunde betrifft, hab ich nichts dergleichen gelesen ... auch nicht, dass Apple über das gestohlene/vergessene iPhone den Finder lokalisiert haben soll. Was stimmt, dass Apple innerhalb von paar Stunden das gestohlene/vergessene iPhone über MobileMe lahm gelegt hat, d.h. hat nicht mehr gebootet.

Ich bezweifel dann doch sehr stark, dass das Gerät dann immer noch die akt. Position übermittelt hat ... schlussendlich wird es aber nur Apple wissen, was wie möglich ist.

Zugegeben: ich hab die letzten Wochen nur die RSS Feeds von Gizmode DE gelesen, aber da stand sicherlich nichts drin.


----------



## Comp4ny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@ Redaktion

Die News könnt Ihr noch erweitern indem Ihr Schreibt:

"Als Reaktion auf die Cracks für Assassin's Creed 2, Die Siedler 7 und Splinter Cell: Conviction, die kurz nach Release [...]"

Habe Splinter Cell in nur lächerlichen ( 4 Stunden ) schon durch bei langsamen Gameplay und bin heidenfroh es nicht gekauft zu haben was ich vor hatte! - Da es keine PC-Demo gab, musste ich mir eben selber ne Demo besorgen.

Das Problem an der verschärfung ist der Datenabgleich.
Spiel meldet sich am Server "ich brauche Code, du mir geben" - Code wird an Spiel übermittelt und ein Tool zeichnet den Transfer auf und hat somit die Daten zum Cracken.

Ubi sollte lieber an wichtigeren dingen Arbeiten als an einen Kopierschutz der nach weniger Zeit eh wieder geknackt wurde.


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ey Leute was soll die Diskussion hier?! 

Wenn ich eine Ware produziere, kann ich selber den Preis und alles drumherum bestimmen. Fertig! Du musst es nicht kaufen!

Da ist nichts großartig Faschistisches dran. Du arbeitest ja auch nicht umsonst. Oder produzierst du selber Software mit aktuellster Grafik und verschenkst es dann an die Community?


----------



## zerr (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@ADoGG
du musst bloss bedenken dass die neuesten spiele zb in russland ca 20 € kosten (originale) und hier 50-60€ das 3fache und das ist irgendwie komisch


----------



## Comp4ny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wenn es darum geht Ehrliche Kunden zu Täuschen oder bewusst zu verärgern, hat das nichts mehr mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tuhen und Akzeptanz!

Was Ubi hier macht ist nicht mehr in der Form hinnehmbar.


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



zerr schrieb:


> @ADoGG
> du musst bloss bedenken dass die neuesten spiele zb in russland ca 20 € kosten (originale) und hier 50-60€ das 3fache und das ist irgendwie komisch


Das ist nicht komisch. Hier gibt es genug Leute mit genug Geld die das kaufen und solange es diese Leute kaufen wird es so bleiben.

In anderen Ländern wie z.b. China, Türkei, Polen usw. (also etwas wirtschaftlich schlechter gestellten Ländern, ich weiss es ist im Wandel teilweise) gibt es fast gar keine Original-Spiele in den Läden. 

Dort ist es normal, dass man mit 50 Euro grad mal 10 Spiele auf einmal holt.


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Comp4ny schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht Ehrliche Kunden zu Täuschen oder bewusst zu verärgern, hat das nichts mehr mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tuhen und Akzeptanz!
> 
> Was Ubi hier macht ist nicht mehr in der Form hinnehmbar.


Nein, wie gesagt, ich kann mir auch keinen First-class Lufthansa Flug leisten, aber schleiche ich mich dann jedesmal in die erste Klasse rein und sage, jaja Spritpreis ist eh künstlich hochgetrieben?!

Kauf nicht das Produkt, dann muss der Erzeuger reagieren. Aber solange der Publisher seine Kunden hat, geht er gegen Raubkopien natürlich vor.


----------



## Markus16 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich habe nichts gegen ubi,  ist meiner meinung der beste spiele produzent überhaupt
aber hat ubi schon mal an die leute gedacht, die (wie ich) ein internet mit max 40 kb/s haben, wie die das spielen sollen?!


----------



## thurius (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



zerr schrieb:


> @ADoGG
> du musst bloss bedenken dass die neuesten spiele zb in russland ca 20 € kosten (originale) und hier 50-60€ das 3fache und das ist irgendwie komisch


   oh noch ein grundschüler der noch nix über mehrwertsteuer kaufkraft usw gehört hat

aber klar in russland verdient ein arbeiter das gleich wie hier....
btw in schweden finnland norwegen sind die spiele noch ein wenig teuere als bei uns



*SKANDALL* 
Der Preis von alkoholischen Getränken liegt in schweden deutlich über den Preisen in
 Deutschland.


----------



## burdy (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Schlimm. Aber wenn jemand etwas anonym im Internet sagt, dann muss es ja stimmen.

Ich arbeite übrigens bei 3dRealms und nächste Woche erscheint Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Crusader91 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Meine Fresse...wenn das wirklich wahr sein sollte, dann sind die echt dümmer als ein Haufen Pferdekot !!!
Wie kann das nur nicht in den Gehirne von ein paar minderbemittelten Franzosen ankommen, das JEDER, absolut JEDER Kopierschutz geknackt wurde und wird! So machen die sich doch nur noch mehr Kunden kaputt. Ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht, ich kapiers nicht,...


----------



## JackTheDipper (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Markus16 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen ubi,  ist meiner meinung der beste spiele produzent überhaupt
> aber hat ubi schon mal an die leute gedacht, die (wie ich) ein internet mit max 40 kb/s haben, wie die das spielen sollen?!


Du sollst nicht spielen, du sollst kaufen   ...



burdy schrieb:


> Schlimm. Aber wenn jemand etwas anonym im Internet sagt, dann muss es ja stimmen.
> 
> Ich arbeite übrigens bei 3dRealms und nächste Woche erscheint Duke Nukem Forever.


Ohne genauem Releasetermin glaub ich dir GARNICHTS   .


----------



## burdy (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> burdy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich arbeite übrigens bei 3dRealms und nächste Woche erscheint Duke Nukem Forever.
> ...


   Darf nichts genaues Verraten


----------



## zerr (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



thurius schrieb:


> zerr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ADoGG
> ...


   ACHNEE  



mir gings eigentlich darum zu zeigen dass das p/l verhältniss nicht da ist


----------



## cryer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Hoffentlich geht ubisoft langsam den Bach runter. Es ist einfach eine Frechheit, dass durch den Erwerb ihres Produkts zwanghaft Zusatzkosten entstehen. Wenn ich das möchte, dann spiele ich gleich ein MMO. Aber keins von ubisoft...


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



mm78 schrieb:


> franken schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich bei der ganzen Diskussion aufregt: jeder beschwert sich über Ubisoft - ein Unternehmen das zurecht seine Produkte gegen Diebstahl sichern möchte und das seinen möglicherweise letzten Versuch startet, den ohnehin kaum lukrativen PC Markt am Leben zu erhalten. Aber niemand schimpft über die Hacker, deren einziger Spaß es zu sein scheint, jeden Kopierschutz so schnell wie möglich auszuhebeln. Hier läuft irgendwas enorm falsch!
> ...


Entschuldige bitte, aber da geht mir der Hut hoch...
Erstens waren es nicht 3% sondern 1,9x%, zweitens, wenn die Themen der so genannten "Generation C64" von den etablierten Parteien extrem vernachlässigt werden, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn es Parteien gibt, die diese Lücke füllen. Und dann so tun als wenn die Wähler dieser Partei (immerhin über 800.000)  für Deutschland negative Einflüsse haben, das ist unerhört!


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



BJ-Blazkowicz schrieb:


> Ich habe mir persönlich Splinter Cell Conviction gekauft und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz! Was ist denn daran so schlimm das der Schutz über eine permanente Internetverbindung läuft? Glaube mittlerweile hat jeder eine Flatrate und ist so oder so immer Online.


Ist ja schön, dass DU online bist, aber ist das Ubi auch? Würd ich mir mal überlegen was passiert, wenn die Ubi Server permanent aus sind.


> Wer weiß was bei Bad Company alles so nebenbei läuft oder überwacht wird wenn man im Multiplayer spielt!


Aha, und wenn die anderen unverschämte Sachen machen dann darf Ubi das auch?


> Wenn man sich ein Ubi Spiel mit DRM Kopierschutz holt kann mir das doch als Verbraucher so ziemlich egal sein wie der Kopierschutz funktioniert- Hauptsache das Spiel läuft und das ist bei SC Conviction der Fall.


Au weia....
Die Industrie braucht mehr Kunden wie dich. Bloß nichts hinterfragen, nur konsumieren und, ganz wichtig: NICHT DENKEN! Erst recht nicht NACHdenken!


> Die Leute die sich hier wirklich aufregen sind meiner Meinung nach die, die leider ihr Spiel, nachdem sie das über Torrents oder Rapidshare Seiten gezogen haben, nicht sofort spielen können weil der Crack dazu fehlt.


Hier geht mir der Hut hoch, nur weil ich nicht alles fresse was mir von den Publishern vorgeworfen wird bin ich ein Raubkopierer?
Mir kommt das kalte Kotzen!


> Wenn es solche Leute nicht geben würde die sich Spiele terrabyteweise aus dem Netz ziehen bräuchte sich Ubisoft auch nich über solche Maßnahmen Gedanken machen.


Jaja, wenn die Publisher den Käufern von Originalen nicht ständig mit Anlauf in den Arsch treten würden, dann würden sich diese auch nicht umsehen, ob es nicht auch anders gehen kann.


> Und als nächstes ist mir auch egal wie hoch der Aktienkurs ist oder wie viel Umsatz die erreichen, oder als Kapitalistenschweine bezeichnet werden. Sollen die doch noch so viele Millionen umsetzen, mich interessiert doch nur das Ergebnis und das ist das Spiel
> 
> Ich unterstütze UBISOFT!!!


   
Wie gesagt, die Industrie braucht mehr Kunden wie dich...


----------



## Comp4ny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ADoGG schrieb:


> Comp4ny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn es darum geht Ehrliche Kunden zu Täuschen oder bewusst zu verärgern, hat das nichts mehr mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tuhen und Akzeptanz!
> ...


Du hast mich nicht Verstanden.
Klar kann Ubi gerne umsonst Geld für nen Kopierschutz verschwenden, aber nicht wenn es auf kosten des Käufers geht.


----------



## Comp4ny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@ Adogg

Du hast mich nicht Verstanden.
Klar kann Ubi gerne umsonst Geld für nen Kopierschutz verschwenden, aber nicht wenn es auf kosten des Käufers geht.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Industrie braucht mehr Kunden wie dich...



und du tätest gut daran, die meinung anderer zu akzeptieren.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, dass das der Hauptgrund ist. In _jeder_ anderen Branche gibt es genauso Wiederverkäufe, warum sollte dann ausgerechnet die Softwarebranche so einen Heiopei darum machen.
> Nene, das glaub ich nicht und bin überzeugt, dass es einfach zum Schutz des geistigen Eigentums sein soll.
> Das mit dem nicht-weiterverkaufen-können ist da sicherlich eine (für manchen) unangenehme Nebenerscheinung.


   
LOL, willst du mich verarschen?
Das hat sogar der Chef von EA gesagt, dass ihm der Gebrauchtmarkt ein Dorn im Auge ist.
Überlege mal, an den Verkäufen verdient der Publisher nichts. Und die Onlineverdongelung ist eine prima Möglichkeit, den Gebrauchtmarkt trockenzulegen.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie gesagt, die Industrie braucht mehr Kunden wie dich...
> ...


Das ist keine Meinung, das ist blinde Kaufwut


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Comp4ny schrieb:


> @ Adogg
> 
> Du hast mich nicht Verstanden.
> Klar kann Ubi gerne umsonst Geld für nen Kopierschutz verschwenden, aber nicht wenn es auf kosten des Käufers geht.


Was heisst denn auf Kosten des Käufers? Ubisoft stellt ein Produkt her, du kannst es kaufen oder es lassen. Fertig. Es ist ganz einfach. Raubkopierer tuen etwas Illegales, das kann man nicht schönreden von wegen Industrie-Taktik, man muss dagegen halten etc. .

Wie wärs denn, wen du drei Jahre deines Lebens an Etwas arbeitest, dann nix dafür bekommst. 

Also für den Fall, dass du das gut fändest, Warum findest du nicht paar deiner Kollegen und ihr lest euch mal paar Bücher über programmieren durch und schreibt dann KOSTENLOS den nächsten Strategie-hit. 

Will ich mal sehen, was du dann fürn Preis nimmst.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ADoGG schrieb:


> Comp4ny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Adogg
> ...



ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob der kollege darauf hinaus wollte, aber: der kopierschutz hat anfangs bekanntlich nicht funktioniert. also war der käufer tatsächlich der angeschmierte.
und was das angeht hat ubisoft in der tat schelte verdient.


----------



## cryer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Dass ubisoft einen Kopierschutz nutzt, um seine Produkte zu schützen ist durchaus in Ordnung.
Aber: dass ubisoft einer Person, die knappe 50 Euro für ein Produkt der Firma ubisoft vorschreibt, wann diese Person spielen darf, wo diese Person spielen darf und gleichzeitig zusätzliche Kosten verursacht, da die Person zwingend überall Internet benötigt, ist nicht mehr in Ordnung.
Damit landet man ratzfatz bei 79,90 Euro, die ich für ein Spiel bezahle, wenn ich zufällig im Häuschen auf dem Berg ein Spiel der Firma ubisoft spielen möchte und dafür extra einen Internetanschluss dort brauche.

Wer diesen Kopierschutz verteidigt und einem solchen Mechanismus das Wort redet, der sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn in naher Zukunft auch Microsoft sein Windows mit permanentem Online Zwang gegen Raubkopien sichert. Und wer davon ausgeht, dass ja alle Breitband-Internet haben, ist für mich einfach nur verwöhnt und kann es sich nicht vorstellen, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht dieses Privileg besitzen. Und nein, das muss nicht mal mit der finanziellen Situation zusammen hängen. Es gibt tatsächlich Bereiche, auch in Großstädten, in denen es keinen DSL Anbieter gibt, der liefern kann und auch kein Kabel vorhanden ist... juhu... 

Kopierschutz ja, Online-Zwang nein. Aber klar. Ein Kopierschutz wie ubi ihn derzeit nutzt führt zur Ausbildung einer Community über die ubi-Seite, zur Möglichkeit hier Daten und Informationen über die Spieler zu sammeln und auszuwerten und entsprechend Werbung auf die Spieler zuzuschneiden. Wenn alle Publisher auf diesen Zug aufspringen braucht man bald 100 Passwörter, 100 Usernamen und ist auf 100 Seiten registriert, nur um ein verdammtes Spiel zu spielen?
Von der dringend zur Verbindung benötigten Software von Hersteller A ganz zu schweigen, welche sich aber nur schlecht mit der Software von Hersteller F versteht und zu Problemen mit dem gesamten System führen kann und Hersteller X hat dezente Probleme seine Software gegen Phising Angriffe abzusichern.

Aber klar, ubisoft schützt sein Eigentum, aber verlagert einen Teil der Kosten auf die Spieler, die ubisoft Produkte kaufen.

Doppelt bezahlt und wenn ubi seine Server abschaltet, bestimmt es einfach mal im Vorbeigehen, dass bestimmte Spiele es nicht mehr wert sind, gespielt zu werden. Klar, da kommt dann ein offline Patch... sollten die Entwickler bis dahin noch existieren. Wenn nicht kümmert sich vielleicht ein externes Team darum, ansonsten... ach..egal...bezahlt ist das Spiel ja...


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Dass ubisoft einen Kopierschutz nutzt, um seine Produkte zu schützen ist durchaus in Ordnung.
> Aber: dass ubisoft einer Person, die knappe 50 Euro für ein Produkt der Firma ubisoft vorschreibt, wann diese Person spielen darf, wo diese Person spielen darf und gleichzeitig zusätzliche Kosten verursacht, da die Person zwingend überall Internet benötigt, ist nicht mehr in Ordnung.
> Damit landet man ratzfatz bei 79,90 Euro, die ich für ein Spiel bezahle, wenn ich zufällig im Häuschen auf dem Berg ein Spiel der Firma ubisoft spielen möchte und dafür extra einen Internetanschluss dort brauche.
> 
> ...


Ich finde man sollte die Spiele billiger machen. Die Produktionskosten sind ja in den letzten Jahren gesunken, was das MAterial betrifft. Klar die Technologien zu entwickeln kostet jedesmal auch wieder Geld, aber diese Kosten sinken ja auch, da die Entwicklungstechnik ja auch effizienter wird.

Die Preise sind wirklich unfair,aber wie gesagt, Raubkopieren ist auch nicht fair (so wie es viele hier kleinreden wollen). Lieber ganz boykottieren, damit die Preise auch runtergehen.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Dass ubisoft einen Kopierschutz nutzt, um seine Produkte zu schützen ist durchaus in Ordnung.
> Aber: dass ubisoft einer Person, die knappe 50 Euro für ein Produkt der Firma ubisoft vorschreibt, wann diese Person spielen darf, wo diese Person spielen darf und gleichzeitig zusätzliche Kosten verursacht, da die Person zwingend überall Internet benötigt, ist nicht mehr in Ordnung.
> Damit landet man ratzfatz bei 79,90 Euro, die ich für ein Spiel bezahle, wenn ich zufällig im Häuschen auf dem Berg ein Spiel der Firma ubisoft spielen möchte und dafür extra einen Internetanschluss dort brauche.
> 
> ...


Wunderbar beschrieben, genauso ist es.
Adogg, du solltest dir auch die Zeit nehmen das durchzulesen.


----------



## ADoGG (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wunderbar beschrieben, genauso ist es.
> Adogg, du solltest dir auch die Zeit nehmen das durchzulesen.


Ich habe es gelesen, nur bin ich zu faul seinen Quote andauernd zu trennen und auf jeden Satz einzeln zu antworten.

Ich stimme ihm ja auch teilweise zu, z.b. dass der kaufende Kunde ohne gute Internet-Verbindung dann leidet.

Aber ein Boykott ist immer noch das Effektivste.

DESHALB RUFE ICH ZUM OFFIZIELLEN BOYKOTT AUS!!!!!


----------



## JLS (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Das sämtliche Kosten, die Ubisoft durch den Kopierschutz hat, auf den Kunden abgewälzt werden ist doch klar, das war ja auch nie anders. Nur war der Kopierschutz noch nie so teuer und aufwendig.

Ich bezweifle außerdem, dass dem Publisher durch Raubkopierer vergleichbare Verluste entstehen. Ein Schwarzfahrer hätte sich lieber ein Ticket gekauft anstatt überhaupt nicht zu fahren, ein Raubkopierer ist aber in der Regel überhaupt nicht am Kauf des Spiels interessiert, für ihn ist das Spiel nur interessant solange es nichts kostet. Ubisoft weiß das genau.

Aber so eine Datenbank ist für Ubisoft natürlich toll. Ist doch schon lange so dass große Unternehmen Spaß am Sammeln von personenbezogenen Daten haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

-Dann war Silent Hunter 5 wohl das letzte Spiel von Ubisoft solange die den Kopierschutz (was ein viel zu Harmloses Wort ist, für die Art wie die es ausarten lassen)nicht wieder normalisieren.

Kann dank dem mist meinen besten/weitesten SH5 Spielstand nicht mehr laden, dabei stürtzt das Game immer ab.

-Wenn ich mal  AC2 haben will werde ich wohl warten bis die den entfernt haben oder wenn ich durch den Hersteller gezwungen werde was nicht ganz legales zu machen, dies tun und später fürs Gewissen eine Billig Version für 10 oder weniger Euro kaufen aber erst muss ich sehen ob mir Teil 1 gefällt der steht seit längerem in meinem Regal.

-Alternative wäre die X-Box 360 Version holen auch wenn ich bei Shootern Maus + Tastatur bevorzuge

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## hautarzt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

kønnte auch durchaus ein nicht undummer marketingtrick sein:
wenn nach einem hjahr kopierschutzhorror ubisoft den kopierschutz "entschærft" - den lieben kunden zuliebe-  und die schikanen dann nur 50% weniger dreist sind, atmen alle auf und sind froh, dass "ubisoft es endlich eingesehen hat" etc, und NIEMAND beschwert sich, dass der kopierschutz immer noch 50% schlechter ist, als alles derzeitige. (frei nach dem Orwellshen Schokoladerationsprinzip). aussitzen heisst da die ubisoft strategie. der kunde gewøhnt sich sowieso an alles, wenn nur genug zeit vergeht.
schade fuer alle, die auch mal gerne zocken wenn sie mim laptop im zug sitzen wos KEIN internet gibt, oder im internetlosen hotel im urlaub, oder am flughafen, wo internet unbezahlbar ist etc. - . zu blød aber auch.


----------



## anjuna80 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaub nicht, dass das der Hauptgrund ist. In _jeder_ anderen Branche gibt es genauso Wiederverkäufe, warum sollte dann ausgerechnet die Softwarebranche so einen Heiopei darum machen.
> ...


Was hat der Chef von EA mit der ganzen Sache zu tun?
Mich interessiert der Gebrauchtmarkt nicht. Und ich bleibe trotzdem dabei, dass es nur ein Nebeneffekt ist. Da kannst du noch so viel rumplärren und EA-Chefs zitieren wie du willst  








> Wunderbar beschrieben, genauso ist es.
> Adogg, du solltest dir auch die Zeit nehmen das durchzulesen.


Absolut nicht, aber wir wiederholen uns so langsam und würden uns im Kreis drehen, wenn ich darauf wieder eingehen würde. 





> Das ist keine Meinung, das ist blinde Kaufwut


Was du genauso zu akzeptieren hast


----------



## omfgnoobs (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Manche hier machen den Eindruck als wären sie Abhängige Junkys die von Release zu Release suchten um ihrem Leben einen Sinn zu geben.


----------



## Joker131 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Also das Preisleistungsverhältnis der Spiele ist schon lange nicht mehr gegeben. Aber eigentlich nicht nur bei Spielen. Begegnet uns doch überall im Alltag.
Wie ist es auf dem Oktoberfest. 1 Liter Bier (ausgeschenkt sind es aber meistens nur 0,75l) kosten 9€. Regt sich da jemand auf ? Ja, aber, es wird trotzdem gesoffen wie noch was auf der Wiesen.
So ist es bei den Spielen auch. Die meisten Spiele haben eine Spielzeit von max. 10 Stunden. Und trotzdem kaufen die Leute wie Verrückt die Spiele. Ich warte bei solchen Spielen immer, bis es für 9€ erhältlich ist und das passiert meistens nach 3-4 Monate.

Soviel dazu.

Nun zum Kopierschutz. Ich warte eigentlich auch darauf, das die Filmindustrie anfängt, das man DVD's nur noch abspielen kann, wenn man Online ist. Das kommt bestimmt auch bald.
Ich persönlich erachte es auch wie ein Vorredener bereits sagte als Frechheit, das man zusätzlich zu den 50€ zum Spiel nochmal was zahlen soll, für die Onlinekosten.
Wenn ich 12 Stunden im Zug sitze, oder im Flugzeug und Bock habe SH5 oder AC2 zu zocken, dann will ich es spielen können, ohne das ich zusätzlich eine Onlineverbindung aufbauen muss, was ja im Zug oder im Flugzeug fast nicht möglich ist.

Ich habe für das Spiel gezahlt und ich möchte bestimmen, was ich wann tue und nicht wenn es meine I-Net Verbindung zulässt.
Auch will ich es verkaufen, wenn ich es nicht mehr haben möchte. Oder brauche ich bald eine Genehmigung, wenn ich es in den Müll werfen möchte ?
Ausserdem stellt sich die Frage, was in DRM noch versteckt ist. Was liest UBI Soft noch aus ? Was ich alles für Programme installiert habe, wie oft ich welches Programm benutzt habe oder auf welchen I-Net Seiten ich war ? Wann ich wo welchen Porno gesehen habe ? Welches Dokument ich wann erstellt habe ? Wer weiß das schon.

Deshalb vermeide ich solche Spiele Grundsätzlich wo I-Net Verbindungen zwingend Erforderlich sind.


----------



## Sarinjio (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Schade, dass Ubisoft solche freiheitseinschränkende DRM's rausbringt. Gerade jetzt wo sie wirklich High Quality Spiele in letzter Zeit rausgebracht haben mit Assassins Creed 2, Splinter Cell: Conviction, The Settlers 7 und in Zukunft Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands.


----------



## sega1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich habe jetzt hier schon oft gelesen, UBISOFT soll qualitativ bessere 
Spiele herausbringen, ohne Kopierschutz, ohne Online-Zwang und zu einem 
günstigen preis. Mag ja alles richtig sein, aber was dabei immer 
übersehen wird:



Dem Kopierer/Cracker ist das alles scheiß egal. Der kopiert weiterhin 
alle Spiele, egal ob mit oder ohne KS, egal ob gut oder schlecht 
Programmiert, egal ob das Spiel 10,- EURO oder 60,- EURO kostet. 



Und die Leute die sich die Kopien dann runter laden? Denen ist es 
ebenfalls egal ob das Spiel gut oder schlecht ist, ob es einen KS hat 
oder nicht und vorallem ist es denen egal ob es 10,- EURO oder 60,- EURO
 kostet.



In beiden fällen bestätigen ausnahmen die Regel. 



Und klar sollte ebenfalls sein, das UBISOFT Geld verdienen möchte. So 
wie jeder von uns auch. Darum kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das hier 
öfters von Gier usw. gesprochen wird. logischerweise verdient UBISOFT an
 den Kopien im Internet kein Geld, also will man diese unterbinden. 
Dafür gibt es eben die KS Systeme (von denen es ja nach wie vor noch 
keines gibt das nicht umgangen werden kann).



Ich kann jedenfalls UBISOFT weder den Schutz ihrer Spiele vor Kopien
 noch ihrn versuch Geld zu verdienen vorwerfen. Denn beides 
würden wir an Ihrer stelle ebenfalls so handhaben. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## de-Jo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Und was ist, wenn ich nach 10 Jahren MEIN Spiel nochmal auspacken und spielen will, die Server aber abgeschaltet wurden?


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@sega 1
Die Diskussion dreht sich nicht um die Qualität der ubisoft Spiele, die kaum jemand, der sie nicht gekauft hat, beurteilen kann. Der Preis spielt hierbei auch eine untergeordnete Rolle, kommt aber dann zum Tragen, wenn ich zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis weitere Kosten habe. Was für ein Multiplayer-Spiel durchaus nachvollziehbar ist, erscheint mir für ein Singleplayer-Spiel inakzeptabel. Hier kommen wir dann zum Online Zwang. Den Online Zugang, den, hier stimme ich zu, sicherlich eine große Mehrheit Gamer hat, muss der Spieler bezahlen. Aber nicht immer möchte man jeden Rechner immer und überall am Netz haben, geschweige denn möchte man sich überall einen Netzzugang leisten. Hier fängt der Kopierschutz von ubisoft an, dem Käufer eines Produkts zusätzlich Kosten abzuverlangen, wenn dieser Spielen will. Hieran mache zum Beispiel ich meine Kritik fest. 
Ich kritisiere nicht, dass ubisoft seine Produkte gegen illegale Nutzung schützen will und auch nicht, dass ubisoft Geld verdienen möchte. Ich übe nur Kritik an der Finanzierung dieser Maßnahme. Der ehrliche Käufer finanziert ubisofts Kopierschutz mit, obwohl er durch den Erwerb der Software bereits einen Obolus dafür entrichtet hat, das Spiel spielen zu können. 
Von Problemen mit dem Kopierschutz fange ich nur nebenbei an, die dann verhindern, dass man trotz Internetzugang und einer legalen Kopie nicht spielen kann.

Deinen Sprung zum Desinteresse des Kopierers an ubisofts Handlungen kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Sicher ist dem Hacker/Cracker/illegal Spielenden egal, was ein Spiel kostet, der Kopierschutz interessiert ihn auch nur am Rande. Aber a) ist der Downloader nicht die Zielgruppe des Spiels, welche eher im Bereich der zahlenden Käufer des Produkts liegt (denn ubi will Geld verdienen) und b) ist die Frage, ob nun ein Raubkopierer ein Kaufverweigerer ist oder letztendlich nur spielt, weil er die Möglichkeit hat das Spiel downzuloaden und es ach sonst nicht kaufen würde, nicht abschließend zu klären.

Am Ende springst du dann erneut einmal quer durch die Botanik und machst ein weiteres Fass auf, ohne die angesprochenen Argumente zu Ende zu denken: 
Niemand wird ubi vorwerfen wollen, dass sie Geld verdienen möchten. Immerhin werden so Arbeitsplätze gesichert. Aber Geld verdienen und gleichzeitig dem Konsumenten Zusatzkosten verursachen kann man als zahlender Kunde nicht hinnehmen. Schutz von Spielen ja, aber dieser muss für den Käufer eines Produkts kostenlos sein. Das ist der ubi-Starter durch erzwungene Folgekosten nicht. Deswegen stehe ich diesem Kopierschutz ablehnend gegenüber. Hinzu kommt die Thematik Singleplayer vs. Multiplayer und generell die Frage: Darf ein Publisher mir vorschreiben, wann ich was haben und tun muss, damit ich ein Spiel, welches ich erworben habe, spielen kann, ohne, dass ich durch diese Einschränkungen einen Vorteil habe?

Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer: der Kopierschutz bringe ubi einen Vorteil, aber der Käufer hat keinerlei Vorteil und wird somit zum zahlenden Erfüllungsgehilfen einer Industrie, die ihre Verantwortung zum Schutz ihres eigenen Produkts auf denjenigen abwälzt, der für das Spiel bezahlt.

Und hier befürchte ich, dass es Schule machen könnte. Wenn man ein Spiel mit Dauer-Online-Zwang ohne Widerspruch ausstatten kann, ist das auch bei einem OS möglich oder bei Blu-Ray oder bei anderen Produkten. Da fehlt dann nur, dass die Publisher zu Internet-Dienstanbietern werden, und zusätzlich zum Spiel/dem Film gleich den passenden Internetzugang kostenpflichtig anbieten.

Zum Gebrauchtspielemarkt und der Registrierungs-Pflicht auf der ubi-com Seite schreibe ich nichts, da ich eh schon wieder eine Textwand hinterlassen habe.


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer: der Kopierschutz bringe ubi einen Vorteil, aber der Käufer hat keinerlei Vorteil und wird somit zum zahlenden Erfüllungsgehilfen einer Industrie, die ihre Verantwortung zum Schutz ihres eigenen Produkts auf denjenigen abwälzt, der für das Spiel bezahlt.


Kläre mich mal bitte über diese Punkte auf, weil ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann: in welchem Sinne zahlt der Käufer jetzt durch den Kopierschutz mehr? Meinst du monetäre Kosten oder Kosten in Form von Nutzungsnachteilen? 
Ersteres ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, und beim anderen ist es halt die logische Folge, wenn man dagegen ankämpft.


----------



## Cornholio04 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



de-Jo schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn ich nach 10 Jahren MEIN Spiel nochmal auspacken und spielen will, die Server aber abgeschaltet wurden?


Dann installierst Du es, installierst den Patch den Ubisoft veröffentlicht hat und zockst!   
Alles nachzulesen bei Ubisoft. Wenn die Server mal abgeschalten werden sollten, wird die Spielbarkeit durch einen Patch gewährleistet.


----------



## docdent (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Das Ende vom Lied ist dann ein auf einen Grafik-Client reduziertes "Spiel" am PC, das ansonsten auf dem Server läuft. Am besten noch auf Miete, zahlbar pro Stunde oder wie auf der Minigolfanlage pro Spielrunde. Wer macht das mit? Ich sicher nicht. Gut das es auch noch andere, faire Publisher gibt.


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> cryer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer: der Kopierschutz bringe ubi einen Vorteil, aber der Käufer hat keinerlei Vorteil und wird somit zum zahlenden Erfüllungsgehilfen einer Industrie, die ihre Verantwortung zum Schutz ihres eigenen Produkts auf denjenigen abwälzt, der für das Spiel bezahlt.
> ...


Es entsteht dir aus der Nutzung ein Nachteil auf finanzieller Basis: du MUSST Internet-Kosten tragen. Ich vernachlässige dabei, dass man diese ohnehin im Normalfall hat, denn ja, ein Großteil nutzt Internet und ja, Breitband-Anbindungen erfreuen sich großer Beliebtheit. (aber eben nicht immer und überall)
 Wenn ich aber weiter frei entscheiden möchte wo ich spiele und den Zeitpunkt bestimmen will, bin ich gezwungen weitere Kosten gegebenenfalls in Kauf zu nehmen und an einem Ort Internet zu erwerben, an dem ich bisher darauf verzichtete.
Dies führt dann zu einem, für mich, erheblichen Nutzungsnachteil: ubisoft sagt mir, wann ich spielen darf bzw. wo.
Da hilft es nichts, wenn ich das Spiel auf einem Dutzend Rechner installieren darf, da diese nicht zwingend alle Internet haben und ich, als OttoNormal-Verbraucher, tatsächlich nur einen gut für Spiele nutzbaren Rechner besitze und ansonsten das Laptop unterwegs quäle. 
Somit wird der ehrliche Käufer zum Opfer eines Kopierschutzes, weil die Industrie es nicht schafft einen Kopierschutz zu basteln, der dem Käufer nichts abverlangt, aber wirksam ist? Das ist für mich ein Abladen der Verantwortung auf diejenigen, die doch eigentlich nichts Böses tun, sondern bereit sind für ein Produkt zu bezahlen. Und das ist es, was mich an dem derzeit genutzten Kopierschutz nervt. Dass derjenige, der bezahlt, keine Vorteile genießt und sich die Hersteller keine Gedanken darüber machen, dem ehrlichen Kunden entgegen zu kommen. Stattdessen verlagert man den Schutz des Herstellers auf den Rücken des Kunden. Und das ist für mich der falsche Weg.


----------



## N-o-x (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Dann installierst Du es, installierst den Patch den Ubisoft veröffentlicht hat und zockst!
> Alles nachzulesen bei Ubisoft. Wenn die Server mal abgeschalten werden sollten, wird die Spielbarkeit durch einen Patch gewährleistet.


Steht das auch in der EULA? Da hab ich es noch nicht gefunden. Bei Steam steht's auch nicht in der EULA und das hat auch einen Grund.    



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Kläre mich mal bitte über diese Punkte auf, weil ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann: in welchem Sinne zahlt der Käufer jetzt durch den Kopierschutz mehr? Meinst du monetäre Kosten oder Kosten in Form von Nutzungsnachteilen?
> Ersteres ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, und beim anderen ist es halt die logische Folge, wenn man dagegen ankämpft.


Wie wär's damit als Datensammelstelle missbraucht zu werden? Desweiteren: Nutzeranalyse, personalisierte Werbung d.h. zusätzliche Einnahmequelle, dennoch steigende Softwarepreise; langfristig nach Etablierung der Onlinepattform nur noch Onlinevertrieb und damit weitere Kostenreduzierung; geschickte Umgehung aktueller Nutzerrechte (unbeschränkter Zugriff auf das Spiel, Wiederverkauf...) durch Beendigung des Vertriebs physischer Medien (siehe Steam BGH Urteil)...

Zur Klarstellung:
Klar trifft sich über Ubisofts "Machenschaften" auskotzen den Kern nicht, da ein Spiel immernoch dem Publisher gehört und er damit machen kann was er will und wem das nicht passt, der soll halt was anderes kaufen. Durch soetwas können auch Marktlücken entstehen, wie z.B. andere Publisher, die bewusst auf solche Systeme verzichten um Kunden zu gewinnen oder Plattformen die damit werben kein DRM zu nutzen, wie gog.


----------



## sega1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@cryer



Das Thema Qualität eines Spiels habe ich hier aber öfters als Argument 
gelesen, daher die Erwähnung.



In Zeiten von Flatrates entstehen dem Nutzer keine zusätzlichen kosten. 
Der monatliche Betrag für die Flatrate steht ja auch ohne Nutzung eines 
Spieles mit Online-Zwang als Ausgabe fest. (auch hier gilt: Ausnahmen 
bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thema Publisher/Vorschreiben: Der Publisher schreibt dir auch nichts 
vor. Das man zum starten eines Spiels eine Software benötigt (STEAM oder
 eben der UBISOFT starter) ist ja zunächst kein Problem. Problematisch 
wird es wohl nur, wenn man ein Spiel gekauft hat und es auf mehreren 
Rechner gleichzeitig starten/installieren will (da ich meine Spiele nur 
auf einem Rechner habe, kann ich dazu allerdings nicht viel sagen). ich 
denke mal, das dieses problem eh nur sehr wenige leute betrifft, denn 
wieso muss ich ein Spiel auf mehreren Rechner installiren? klar, wenn 
ich mehrere Rechner habe... meinetwegen ein Arbeits-Rechner, ein 
Spiele-Rechner und eine Renderfarm. Aber wieso sollte ich das Spiel dann
 auser auf dem Spiele-Rechner noch auf dem (naheliegenderweise) 
schwächereren Arbeits-Rechner installieren? 



@de-Jo



Auch das wurde schon gefühlte hunderttausend mal erwähnt, dann gibt es 
einen Patch und weg ist der/die/das KS/Onlineaktivierung/DRM.


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



N-o-x schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kläre mich mal bitte über diese Punkte auf, weil ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann: in welchem Sinne zahlt der Käufer jetzt durch den Kopierschutz mehr? Meinst du monetäre Kosten oder Kosten in Form von Nutzungsnachteilen?
> ...


 Da ist natürlich schon ein Blick in die Zukunft, aber das jetzige Prozedere stellt für den jetzigen Nutzer noch keinen zusätzlichen Kostenfaktor da (mit Ausnahme meinetwegen von Cryers aufgeführten Internetzwang. Was natürlich den Kundenkreis einschränkt, das es aber bei anderen Produkten genauso gibt). Und zum Thema Datensammelstelle: Wenn Ubisoft sieht, dass ich von 18.00-22.30 AC2 gespielt habe, kann ich das verkraften. Und bringt dem Unternehmen auch nichts, ausser dass sie mir vielleicht AC3 demnächst anpreisen.


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



sega1 schrieb:


> > @cryer
> >
> > In Zeiten von Flatrates entstehen dem Nutzer keine zusätzlichen kosten.
> > Der monatliche Betrag für die Flatrate steht ja auch ohne Nutzung eines
> ...


Naja, nun hab ich blauen Hintergrund^^
Und ich versuchs nochmal in Kürze: Der KS ist mir zu rigide, weil er zuviel Opfer vom ehrlichen Käufer abverlangt und ubi den Kampf um den Schutz seiner Produkte auf dem Rücken derer austrägt, die ja bereit sind zu zahlen. Für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Publisher verdient mehr Geld, hat also einen Vorteil aus der Situation gezogen, Spieler wird zum reinen Zahler degradiert und hat keine Vorteile aus der Situation.


----------



## sega1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> sega1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Für den Flatrate Zugang zahle ich derzeit 29,90 Euro, aber ich kann diesen nicht außerhalb meiner vier Wände nutzen. Somit bin ich stationär gebunden, kann also nicht da spielen, wo ich es vielleicht gerne tun würde, wenn ich unterwegs sein muss. Für ein Singleplayer-Spiel ist mir das schlicht unverständlich. Wenn das Laptop stark genug ist, würd ich SC-C gerne auf dem Weg zur Arbeit zocken. Damit ist es Essig.
> ...


----------



## modderfreak (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wow, man kann die Sache echt übertreiben.


----------



## Oray (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

ok ubisoft jetzt habt ihr es bei mir verkackt ... schon rockstar hat es bei mir verschissen wegen dieser Online kacke ...  und jetzt auch noch Ubisoft ... das wars ciao ...


----------



## trion93 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

OnLive und Kopierschutz adee. Wenn die wirklich keine Raubkopien haben wollen, bleibt ihnen wohl nichts anderes übrig, als ein System wie bei OnLive zu benutzen.


----------



## pakdelash (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> sega1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Wenn ein "fertiges" Spiel die Werkstatt verläßt ist es doch meist so ver"buggt", daß man sich zusätzlich zu den ausgegebenen Euronen noch eine Vielzahl von Patches herunterladen muss, bevor man das Spiel dann endlich mal (nach Wochen des Ärgerns) ohne lästige Bugs spielen kann. Siedler 7 ist das aktuellste Paradebeispiel. Schon mal die Zeit gestoppt, die Siedler7 braucht um Auto-saves durchzuführen?? 3 Minuten Pausen im 10 Minuten-Takt!! *lol*
> ...


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

So wie ihr zitiert, blickt da kein Schw*** mehr durch, wer auf was antwortet.


----------



## Fisch0557 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich vertrete ja immernoch die Theorie das sich 10% der Verkaufszahlen darauf begründet das sich die dies ziehen auch dann kaufen, und selbige das Spiel ohne vorheriges Laden gar nicht erst anrühren. Was ich bei den teilweise Extrem Bugverseuchten "Endprodukten" der Entwickler gut verstehen kann. Und der Rest... Was Leute Nachfragen wenn es kostenlos ist kaufen 90% davon nicht mal für einen Cent.


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

 ich wünsch es den herren von ganzem herzen dass sie mit dieser idee so richtig auf die schnauze fallen <3
ich bete dafür, dass irgendwann mal ein boykott WIRKLICH durchgezogen wird und dadurch ein oder mehrere diktatorkonzerne ins schwitzen kommt/kommen.
aber naja, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> So wie ihr zitiert, blickt da kein Schw*** mehr durch, wer auf was antwortet.


Also da sind wir einer Meinung, den Bock hab ich aber geschossen, als ich sega1' Antwort zitiert habe und dachte ich baue das Zitat durch Einfügen von Quote um. Hat nicht geklappt 
Nächstes Mal zitiere ich wieder ohne die Auto-Funktion mit Copy/Paste.

Sega1 und ich liegen gar nicht so weit auseinander, musste ich feststellen. Einzig betrachte ich manches, bei dem er die Ausnahme von der Regel sieht, als mein subjektives Recht auf Selbstbestimmung. Dass ich für mich selbst eine Ausnahme von der breiten Masse bin, würde ich unterschreiben.

Dass Steam kein DRM ist, unterschreibe ich auch, aber es wird ja auch genutzt, um eine gewisse Kontrolle auszuüben. 
Dass ubi-Starter eigentlich der einzig echte Versuch eines Kopierschutzes ist, kann ich auch so stehen lassen.
Wo sich die Geister scheiden ist wohl eher in der Zukunftsperspektive eines KS Marke ubi-Starter begründet und in der Gleichmütigkeit gewissen Einschränkungen des eigenen Spieltriebs gegenüber.

Hier vertrete ich sicher eine eher aggressive Haltung, dass ich mir ungern sagen lasse, wann ich wo spielen darf, da ich das Produkt erworben habe und damit das Recht es dann zu spielen, wann ich Lust habe.
Ich will durch meine 50 Euro NICHT der Besitzer des Produkts werden, sondern lediglich meinen Spaß damit haben können.
Ob 75% der Käufer von Software mit ubi-Starter nun wirklich Lämmer sind, die stillschweigend ihre Rechte abgeben, nur um spielen zu können, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Aber sicher ist, dass viele Gelegenheitsspieler sich nicht informieren und entweder vom Online Zwang verägert sind, aber trotzdem das Spiel behalten oder es gar nicht mitbekommen, dass da Dauer-Online-Verbindungen hergestellt werden, weil es bei ihnen ohne Probleme läuft.

Aber da kommt mir immer wieder in den Sinn: man stelle sich vor, Microsoft würde ein System wie den ubi-Starter für seine Betriebssysteme und seine Office-Programme ankündigen, welches das Arbeiten zB. im Zug auf dem Laptop aber zumindest für eine kurze Zeit erlauben würde... wie würde man dann wohl reagieren?

Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Zahl der Kopien von Spielen in die Bereiche vorstößt, die Windows oder Office erreichen  (hab da aber keine Zahlen und vermute mal) 

Alles in Allem sind wir d'accord wenn es darum geht, dass Anbieter ihre Produkte schützen sollen und dürfen.
Aber dann sollen sie dem ehrlichen Käufer gefälligst nicht in den Hintern treten. Und genau das macht ubi meiner Meinung nach derzeit. Und ich mecker darüber bevor ich SC-C erwerbe und am Ende nicht spielen kann, weil schon die Aussicht darauf, dass die ubi-Server mal wieder zicken oder ich Firewall und Virenscanner abschalten muss, mir zu weit geht...


----------



## Zocker134 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Also irgendwann ist ja mal schluss mit lustig, wie weit wollen die es noch bringen.
Sich so die Kunden zum Feind machen ist nicht gut, aber Ubisoft interessiert es nicht ,deren pech, dann kaufen wir einfach kein Spiel mehr von den alles Runterladen 

Also Ubisoft fällt mal so richtig auf die Schnauze, dann schmeiß ich ne Party.


----------



## sega1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



> Zitat: cryer
> 
> Ob 75% der Käufer von Software mit ubi-Starter
> nun wirklich Lämmer sind, die stillschweigend ihre Rechte abgeben, nur
> ...


Genau darum geht es. Bei den Leuten bei denen es läuft, besteht ja kein Grund sich zu beschweren. und das ist nun einmal die Mehrheit.



> Aber da kommt mir immer wieder in den Sinn: man
> stelle sich vor, Microsoft würde ein System wie den ubi-Starter für
> seine Betriebssysteme und seine Office-Programme ankündigen, welches das
> Arbeiten zB. im Zug auf dem Laptop aber zumindest für eine kurze Zeit
> ...


Du vermutest richtig.



> Alles in Allem sind wir d'accord wenn es darum
> geht, dass Anbieter ihre Produkte schützen sollen und dürfen.
> Aber
> dann sollen sie dem ehrlichen Käufer gefälligst nicht in den Hintern
> ...


Auch hier gillt: Solche Probleme stellen eine Ausnahme dar, nicht die Regel. Du kannst von dem problem betroffen sein, weil irgendeine Hard / Softwarekopination deines Rechners mit dem KS nicht harmoniert, aber es kann auch einfach alles laufen 8was wie gesagt die Regel ist).


----------



## ferrari2k (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> de-Jo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und was ist, wenn ich nach 10 Jahren MEIN Spiel nochmal auspacken und spielen will, die Server aber abgeschaltet wurden?
> ...


Wer programmiert denn diesen Patch, wenn UbiSoft pleite ist? Arbeitest du gerne für umsonst?
Wem gegenüber willst du diesen Anspruch einklagen? Einer insolventen Firma? Viel Spaß 
Kannst du dich noch an Dinge erinnern, die du vor 3, 4 Jahren in der Schule / im Studium / bei der Arbeit gemacht hast und könntest diese mit gleicher Qualität pflegen? Der Patch muss 100%ig sitzen und darf keine Fehler enthalten. 
Wo soll der Patch gehostet werden? Server gibts nicht mehr, die sind in der Insolvenzmasse des pleite gegangenen Publishers verscherbelt worden.

Diese Probleme mit der Erstellung des Patches hätte man unter einer Bedingung nicht: Dass er jetzt schon existiert und nur noch online gestellt werden muss.
Aber dieses Vorgehen wäre so kritisch, da muss nur mal einer pennen, der Patch gelangt ins Internet und Ubi kann sich ihren Kopierschutz in die Haare schmieren.

Solange es zu diesen Fragen keine vernünftigen Antworten gibt kann ich diese Aussage nicht ernst nehmen, dass es einen Patch geben wird.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Diese Probleme mit der Erstellung des Patches hätte man unter einer Bedingung nicht: Dass er jetzt schon existiert und nur noch online gestellt werden muss.
> Aber dieses Vorgehen wäre so kritisch, da muss nur mal einer pennen, der Patch gelangt ins Internet und Ubi kann sich ihren Kopierschutz in die Haare schmieren.


   
Gabe Newell hat auch schon einmal betont, sollten ale Dämme brechen und die STEAM-Server abschmieren, wird es einen NO-STEAM-Offline-schlagmichtot-Patch geben.
Sicher, das kann auch nur heisse Luft sein, aber ich vertraue dem einfach mal, denn warum sollte er lügen? Welchen Grund hätte er?


----------



## sega1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



> Diese Probleme mit der Erstellung des Patches hätte man unter einer Bedingung nicht: *Dass er jetzt schon existiert und nur noch online gestellt werden muss.*
> Aber dieses Vorgehen wäre so kritisch, da muss nur mal einer pennen, der Patch gelangt ins Internet und Ubi kann sich ihren Kopierschutz in die Haare schmieren.


[quote uid="8670930" unm="ferrari2k"][/quote]
Und genau das ist auch so. Das wurde damals als Bioshock erschienen ist bereits bestetigt. Die entsprechenden Patches werden quasi mit dem Spiel/KS erstellt.


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

i-wann wird es dazu kommen das man zum Entwickler fahren muss um dort an nem Rechner zu spielen...


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Cornholio04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > de-Jo schrieb:
> ...


Wenn nicht Ubisoft, dann hat doch schon euer Held Razor0815 die Arbeit übernommen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

@Sega1 Wenn ich aber die Ausnahme von der Regel bin, dann komme ich mir als Kunde ziemlich "mies behandelt" vor. Natürlich kann man alle Argumente damit totschlagen, dass man von Ausnahmen ausgeht. Aber auch hier fehlt der Beleg in Form von Zahlen. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft Spiele von ubi seit Inbetriebnahme des KS zurück gegeben wurden, aber als verkauft zählen, da die Großhändler die Games in riesiger Stückzahl im Programm hatten.
Und wie du selber geschrieben hast: nur ein kleiner %-Satz beklagt sich im Forum, eine große Mehrheit weiß nicht mal, dass es ein Forum gibt   Ob diese Personen dann aber wieder ubi Produkte kaufen wird erst das nächste Spiel beweisen.

@Anjuna80 Man sollte nun nicht zynisch werden bezüglich der Befürchtungen, dass ubi sich in einigen Jahren einen feuchten darum scheren wird, dass bestimmte Spiele nicht mehr laufen werden. Auch wenn ich die Kritik und die Angst nicht zwingend teile, dass die zugesagten Patches nicht kommen, erachte ich das Risiko, dass Hersteller irgendwann entscheiden werden, wann man welche Spiele unbrauchbar ins Regal stellen darf/muss/soll/kann als sehr groß. Nicht umsonst diskutieren Hersteller über eine begrenzte Lebenszeit von Spielen. Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt und wie rücksichtslos vorgegangen wird, um Einnahmen zu sichern, beweit ubisoft mit seinem Kopierschutz. Ferab von der Annahme, dass künftig Software-Teile vom Server abgerufen werden müssen und nur dort lagern...


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> @Anjuna80 Man sollte nun nicht zynisch werden bezüglich der Befürchtungen, dass ubi sich in einigen Jahren einen feuchten darum scheren wird, dass bestimmte Spiele nicht mehr laufen werden. Auch wenn ich die Kritik und die Angst nicht zwingend teile, dass die zugesagten Patches nicht kommen, erachte ich das Risiko, dass Hersteller irgendwann entscheiden werden, wann man welche Spiele unbrauchbar ins Regal stellen darf/muss/soll/kann als sehr groß.


Ich musste gerade mal zynisch werden sorry   Wenn den ganzen Thread über gelacht wird, wie einfach doch der Schutz zu knacken ist und anscheinend überall im Netz der Crack zu finden ist, und man dann behauptet, was tuen wir denn blos wenn der Publisher pleite geht...da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.

Aber davon abgesehen geb ich dir natürlich Recht, ausser acht lassen darf man das sicherlich nicht. Dass eh jeder KS geknackt wurde soll natürlich kein Freifahrtschein für die Unternehmen bedeuten, sich nicht um Maßnahmen kümmern zu müssen.


----------



## man1ac (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

LOL

Wie lustig   

Besser als Zeitung lesen nach der arbeit


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> cryer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Anjuna80 Man sollte nun nicht zynisch werden bezüglich der Befürchtungen, dass ubi sich in einigen Jahren einen feuchten darum scheren wird, dass bestimmte Spiele nicht mehr laufen werden. Auch wenn ich die Kritik und die Angst nicht zwingend teile, dass die zugesagten Patches nicht kommen, erachte ich das Risiko, dass Hersteller irgendwann entscheiden werden, wann man welche Spiele unbrauchbar ins Regal stellen darf/muss/soll/kann als sehr groß.
> ...


Naja, die Befürworter von Raubkopien werden immer Gründe finden Raubkopien gut zu heißen. Dass Publisher sich weiter bemühen werden Mechanismen zu finden, die das Raubkopieren zumindest erschweren, ist somit völlig legitim. Aber ubis Methode darf nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Denn es bestraft die Falschen, nämlich die Käufer. Mit einem System, welches ein offline Spielen ermöglicht, habe ich nie ein Problem gehabt und werde ich auch nicht haben. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn bestimmte Inhalte nur mit Echtheitscheck abgerufen werden können. Aber das würde voraussetzen, dass die Entwickler und Publisher einsehen, dass zahlende Kunden nicht nur die Deppen sind, die für ein Spiel bezahlen, sondern auch umschmeichelt und akzeptiert werden wollen.
Diese Komponente fehlt bei ubi völlig, weswegen ihr KS inakzetabel ist. Mehrwert für die Spiele, der nicht zusätzlich kostet und die Möglichkeit ein Spiel auch offline zu zocken und mit dem Rest könnte ich leben.
Bildlich würde ich sagen, ist der ehrliche Käufer derzeit zusammen mit ubisoft in einem Gefängnis mit hohen Mauern eingesperrt, während die Raubkopierer sich außen herum frei bewegen, und das kann nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Cornholio04 schrieb:
> ...


Jo, genau, um mein GEKAUFTES Spiel spielen zu können, bin ich auf Cracks angewiesen...
Wozu dann überhaupt noch kaufen?


----------



## Dyson (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Cracker ftw, macht die Firma platt.


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


Du weisst gar nicht, ob du jemals darauf angewiesen bist. Alles nur Spekulation. Und im Extremfall hilft dir Freund Razor. Wozu jetzt aufregen und jammern, dass du deine Spiele wegschmeissen musst?


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wurde die Aussage bezüglich einer weiteren Verschärfung des KS mittlerweile eigentlich kommentiert, dementiert oder bestätigt?


----------



## anjuna80 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> Naja, die Befürworter von Raubkopien werden immer Gründe finden Raubkopien gut zu heißen. Dass Publisher sich weiter bemühen werden Mechanismen zu finden, die das Raubkopieren zumindest erschweren, ist somit völlig legitim. Aber ubis Methode darf nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein. Denn es bestraft die Falschen, nämlich die Käufer. Mit einem System, welches ein offline Spielen ermöglicht, habe ich nie ein Problem gehabt und werde ich auch nicht haben. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn bestimmte Inhalte nur mit Echtheitscheck abgerufen werden können. Aber das würde voraussetzen, dass die Entwickler und Publisher einsehen, dass zahlende Kunden nicht nur die Deppen sind, die für ein Spiel bezahlen, sondern auch umschmeichelt und akzeptiert werden wollen.
> Diese Komponente fehlt bei ubi völlig, weswegen ihr KS inakzetabel ist. Mehrwert für die Spiele, der nicht zusätzlich kostet und die Möglichkeit ein Spiel auch offline zu zocken und mit dem Rest könnte ich leben.
> Bildlich würde ich sagen, ist der ehrliche Käufer derzeit zusammen mit ubisoft in einem Gefängnis mit hohen Mauern eingesperrt, während die Raubkopierer sich außen herum frei bewegen, und das kann nun wirklich nicht sein.


Ich kann alle deine Punkte nachvollziehen und stimme denen auch zu. Der Kopierschutz bietet dem Kunden keinerlei Vorteile, sondern einige _für anscheinend die Mehrheit vernachlässigbare _Nachteile.
Ich kann verstehen wenn sich Leute darüber aufregen, die unterwegs spielen wollen oder Gebrauchtmarktnutzer sind. Ich kann aber genauso die Leute verstehen, die nur in ihrer Bude mit ihrer Dauer-Flat zocken. 
Der Kunde bestimmt immer, ob sich etwas am Markt durchsetzt, und genauso wird es hier auch sein.


----------



## RayComBomber (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Wieso wird diese News eigentlich jeden Tag neu gepostet, obwohl nichts neues drin steht?!?


----------



## BleedMage (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

DAS muss ja wohl ein Witz sein!


----------



## genki81 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

das dauert net lang dann läuft der spielcode auch auf den cracked servern... mit drm hat das ja schon wunderbar funktioniert.
aber bald übernimmt ja windows die überprüfung ob man das spiel original spielt und man kommt nicht ins internet wenn man windows nicht aktiviert !
es wird halt für leute die sich nicht so gut auskennen immer schwerer werden !


----------



## Pinna (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



thurius schrieb:


> zerr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ADoGG
> ...


Das zeigt aber dass sie es sehr wohl billiger hergeben könnten.
Aber weil es die reichen Westeuropäer sind, hauen wir noch 30€ drauf, die merkens eh nicht.

Btw. Spiele sind nicht die einzigen Produkte bei denen es so läuft

DRM vs. Szene

Die Szene hat den einfachen Lastwagen, DRM den schicken LowRider
Alles beginnt damit, wie DRM der Szene zeigen will, wer der Boss ist. Aber schaut selbst, was dabei rauskommt.
Video 

Sollte Ubi das wirklich ernst meinen mit dem Code auslagern, dann kann ich euch prophezeien dass die server dermasen angegriffen werden, dass kein spielen möglich sein wird (für den käufer)


----------



## Navido (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich finde das Ok, nur kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich viele Leute aufregen könnten und das zu recht. Zum Spielen muss man also online gehen, also braucht man Internetverbindung und am besten eine Flat… Für mich und die meisten Leute ist das kein Problem denk ich, es gibt aber auch Leute die kein Zugang haben, oder keine Flat… 
Ich hab Siedler 7, und finde das es alles super gemacht, es gibt’s auch Abdates wo z.B. neue Karten eingespielt und so weiter. 
Ich würde aber auch schön finden, wenn die Hersteller diesen Weg gehen wollen, es uns allen etwas günstiger zu machen XD z.B. die Kosten für das Spiel zu senken, so 15Euro wäre für alle beteiligten gut zu vertragen, im Gegenzug können wir das Spiel online Runterladen und der Hersteller muss kein Geld ausgeben für irgendwelche DVDs oder Cower oder, oder, oder … Das wäre echt cool XD Bei dem Konzept kann ich mehr vorstellen mehr Geld für die Spiele auszugeben^^


----------



## BxBender (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



RayComBomber schrieb:


> Wieso wird diese News eigentlich jeden Tag neu gepostet, obwohl nichts neues drin steht?!?


Ist dir das auch endlich aufgefallen? ^^ Diese gleiche unveränderte Meldung gabs glaube ich schon seit dem Wochenende jeden Tag.
Das machen die doch schon seit einiger Zeit bei etlichen News und Werbemeldungen - und das immer öfter.
Die schleppen einige Meldungen ne gefühlte ganze Woche mit durch.
Mag für Wenigleser vielleicht gut sein, quasi nur 2 mal die Woche reinschauen zu brauchen um nix zu verpassen, aber für tägliche Besucher wirds langsam echt nervig, alles doppelt und dreifach anzuklicken.
Wer was verpasst hat kann doch immerhin die Meldungen der letzten Tage am Stück anzeigen lassen. Also was soll das?

Das andauernde hochziehen von Newsmeldungen nervt echt gewaltig.


----------



## cryer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

An alle, die diese News nicht mehr oben sehen wollen: Die heißesten News
1. Starcraft 2 Release Termin steht fest
2. Ubisoft:Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft

Während die beiden erstplatzierten Newsmeldungen bei über 3000 Grad liegen, ist Nummer drei schon bei nur 1500 Grad.
Geht ihr nun auf die Gradzahl seht ihr wie oft die News aufgerufen wurde, usw. Daraus ergibt sich der "Hot-Faktor" und ich nehme mal stark an, deswegen befindet sich die News im aktuellen Bereich.
Wenn ihr sie also nicht mehr oben sehen wollt, dann müsst ihr andere Meldungen pushen, dürft aber auch nicht mehr hier im Thread posten, denn das hebt die KS Meldung an


----------



## ferrari2k (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Weil das die einzige Alternative ist, wenn man sich nach den Gesetzen richten will?
Wenn man das nämlich nicht vorhat kann man sich das Spiel auch gleich anderweitig besorgen und spart sich den ganzen Ärger.


----------



## kalalou (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

In meinen Augen haben die  Publisher in all den Jahren nichts in Sachen Softwarepiraterie gelernt. Es ist doch egal, wie raffiniert ihre Schutzmaßnahmen sind, die Sortwarepiraten finden immer (IMMER) einen Weg, diese zu umgehen.

Leidtragende sind wir ehrlichen Käufer. Wir müssen uns mit immer komplizierteren Aktivierungsprozeduren, die letztlich nur Probleme beim spielen hervorrufen, herumschlagen. Die Konsequenz? Immer mehr Leute werden sich das Spiel illegal besorgen, weil sie frustriert sind.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einen einfachen Weg, den Teufelskreis zu durchbrechen und die Zahl der illegalen Zocker zu minimieren (ganz ausschalten kann man das wohl nicht). Die Publisher sollten das Geld, dass Sie in die Entwicklung von Schutzmaßnahmen stecken, auf ein Minimum reduzieren und die Spiele billiger machen. iTunes hat es vorgemacht - also liebe Publisher, wie heißt es so schön? Best practice!!!


----------



## anjuna80 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Weil das die einzige Alternative ist, wenn man sich nach den Gesetzen richten will?
> Wenn man das nämlich nicht vorhat kann man sich das Spiel auch gleich anderweitig besorgen und spart sich den ganzen Ärger.


Dann mach es halt, wenn das für dich ein Legitimationsgrund darstellt, Herrschaftszeiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rednose03 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Da ich schon mal nicht damit einverstanden bin, dass ich für mein Geld nur Ware erhalte über die ich nur eingeschränkt verfügen kann ( ich würde ja auch kein Auto kaufen bei dem der hersteller durch einen Chip Kontrolle darüber ausüben kann, ob ich fahren darf oder nicht) und außerdem auch dank des rosa Riesen nicht über einen DSL-Anschluß verfügen kann ist meine Konsequenz::
Nicht kaufen, nicht spielen. 
Für Ubisoft bedeutet dies: Schon zwei Spiele nicht an mich verkauft.
( Asassins Creed 2 und Splinter Cell Conviction) Beide Spiele hätte ich mit einem normalen Kopierschutz , Online Aktivierung oder wie auch immer gekauft. Ich kann nur hoffen, das möglichst viele Gamer so denken, die Spiele nicht kaufen ( auch keine Raubkopien besorgen) und Ubisoft und EA mit schlechten Verkaufszahlen zum Umdenken zwingen.


----------



## VigarLunaris (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Hmm ... ich habe schon keinen UBISOFT TItel mehr gekauft nach der ersten angündigung, nun werde ich es definitiv nicht mehr tun, inbesondere nachdem was man zum Thema Osterfeiertage und Co. gelesen hatte. Lernt es endlich mal - die Leute wohll Spielen und NICHT sich aufregen weil irgendwas nicht.

Bugs führten in der Vergangenheit dazu, das man Titel hat Sterben lassen, nun werden es Internetleitungen und solcherlei Spielerein sein die einfach nur eines "Stupide und Dumm" - ein Armutszeugnis für diese Branche die inzwischen den Kunden wirklich nur noch als potentiellen Kriminellen ansieht. Das ist meine Meinung dazu und darüber disktuiere ich im übrigen auch nicht. Dafür hat sich zuviel auf dem DRM Markt zum schlechten Entwickelt, wie bei den Anfängen auch "angekündigt"


----------



## GAMXT (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Mal ehrlich, 
Mehrwert bei den Spielen, schöne Verpackungen etc. NICHT besseren Kopierschutz (der dann wieder umgangen wird) oder noch billiger Verpackungen, oder gar das Spiel zum Vollen Preis zum Download, um die ganze Verpackung zu sparen und den Gewinn zu maximieren. 
Die Musikindustrie macht es seit Jahren mit (und kapiert es immer noch nicht), wer sich nicht verändert wird früher oder später wie ein Dinosaurier aussterben. Dafür entstehen neue Giganten, die die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben (Beispiel für die Dinos: Musikindustrie, Sony und MS mit ihren Konsolen etc. – Beispiel für die „neuen“: Apple, Nintendo etc.). 
Festzuhalten an seinen Pfründen ist ja recht und schön, doch der Käufer ist nun auch nicht immer der gewünschte Goldesel den man melken kann wie es einem passt.


----------



## cryer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Ich sag ja auch immer: Wenn die Publisher dem Käufer einen Mehrwert bieten, geht die Zahl derer, die für ein Produkt bezahlen, sicher hoch.
Die Collectors Edition von Bioshock 2 mit LP, CD, Booklet, 3 Drucken in einem schicken Kasten, hat mich über amazon.co.uk gerade mal knapp 50 Euro gekostet.
Soviel kostete bei amazon Deutschland Bioshock 2 Normale Edition fast auch. 89,90Euro wollte man hierzulande für die Cool. Ed. 
So, lieber Publisher: Preise anpassen und dem Käufer Dinge anbieten, die eben nicht jeder Raubkopierer hat und ihm damit zeigen: wir sorgen uns um unsere Kunden und kümmern uns um sie. Oder eben den Download Weg gehen und dafür 25 Euro verlangen. Bei beiden Angeboten hat der Käufer nun die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden und ich würde wetten, dass für 50 Euro viele eher zu einer wirklich toll aufgemachten Special Edition greifen, als zu einer digitalen Vertriebsversion.


----------



## Oversoul (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Am ende siehts bei Ubisoft aus wie bei Blizzard xD.
Jede Menge privat Server ....


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



cryer schrieb:


> So, lieber Publisher: Preise anpassen und dem Käufer Dinge anbieten, die eben nicht jeder Raubkopierer hat und ihm damit zeigen: wir sorgen uns um unsere Kunden und kümmern uns um sie. Oder eben den Download Weg gehen und dafür 25 Euro verlangen. Bei beiden Angeboten hat der Käufer nun die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden und ich würde wetten, dass für 50 Euro viele eher zu einer wirklich toll aufgemachten Special Edition greifen, als zu einer digitalen Vertriebsversion.


   

Ehrlich gesagt kaufe ich mir ein Spiel des Spieles wegen, kann mit irgendwelchen Gimmicks oder Poster, Anhänger etc. nichts anfangen.

Der Raubkopierer lacht sich doch ins Fäustchen über "Zusatzinhalte", die der Verpackung beiliegen. Das ist sicher für die wenigsten ein Grund das Spiel zu kaufen.

25 Euro für die digitale Version eines Spiels? Und die normale Verkafsversion für 50 Euro anbieten? Die normale Version wird wie Blei in den Regalen des Einzelhändlers liegen.


----------



## mgt-mav (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Hm warum lassen sie uns nich einfach in spezielle Spielhallen fahren, wo wir dann unter bewaffneter und strenger Aufsicht das Spiel spielen können. Natürlich muss nackt gespielt werden und vor- und nachher wird der Körper geröntgt das man keine Aufnahmegeräte rein oder gar Hardware rausschmuggeln kann.

Is doch kein Problem für den ambitionierten Spieler.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> 25 Euro für die digitale Version eines Spiels? Und die normale Verkafsversion für 50 Euro anbieten? Die normale Version wird wie Blei in den Regalen des Einzelhändlers liegen.


   
Nur so lange bis die Händler mit dem Preis runtergehen. Und da online so gut wie gar kein Preisverfall in kurzer Zeit zu erwarten ist, habe ich dann nach ein paar Wochen / Monaten für 25-35€ ein Spiel in einer Box ohne Onlineverdongelung im Regal stehen. Der Onlinekäufer hat für das gleiche Geld... nichts handfestes bei sich zu Hause. Würd ich mir mal Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## anjuna80 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 25 Euro für die digitale Version eines Spiels? Und die normale Verkafsversion für 50 Euro anbieten? Die normale Version wird wie Blei in den Regalen des Einzelhändlers liegen.
> ...


Der hat das Spiel aber einige Monate eher, und das ist es doch was zählt. Die Spieler können zu einem Großteil einfach nicht abwarten und müssen immer sofort das beste und neueste spielen. Bei Multiplayertiteln muss man ja auch direkt am Start sein, ansonsten hinkt man auf ewig den anderen hinterher. 
Und genau aus dem Grund wird es die 25 Euro online/50 Euro im Laden nicht geben, weil man dann viele potentielle 50 Euro-Kunden nicht "abschöpfen" könnte.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> ...


Hm, also ich brauch jetzt nicht jedes Spiel sofort bei Release. Aber gut, bin ja auch nicht der Nabel der Welt 
Aber als Publisher würde ich lieber ein Spiel für 25€ verkaufen als ein Spiel für 50€ nicht verkaufen


----------



## anjuna80 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Hm, also ich brauch jetzt nicht jedes Spiel sofort bei Release. Aber gut, bin ja auch nicht der Nabel der Welt
> Aber als Publisher würde ich lieber ein Spiel für 25€ verkaufen als ein Spiel für 50€ nicht verkaufen


Sehe ich natürlich auch so, nur meines erachtens nicht durchführbar. Der perfekte Weg wäre ja, die individuellen Zahlungsbereitschaften zu kennen und genau diesen Betrag jeweils vom Käufer zu verlangen. 
Deshalb wird das Produkt anfangs für beispielsweise 50 Euro angeboten, fällt auf irgendwann auf 30 Euro, bis es schließlich in der Softwarepyramide für einen 10er zu haben ist. So könnte theoretisch jeder das Spiel irgendwann zu "seinem" Preis, den er halt bereit ist zu bezahlen, erwerben.
Das Problem entsteht halt, wenn jemand das Spiel im Releasezeitraum spielen will, aber nur 25 Euro ausgeben möchte... und diese Differenzierung ist im Handel halt nicht möglich.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm, also ich brauch jetzt nicht jedes Spiel sofort bei Release. Aber gut, bin ja auch nicht der Nabel der Welt
> ...


Macht schon Sinn, aber es sind ja auch unterschiedliche Produkte. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum Spiele über Onlinehandel nicht DEUTLICH günstiger sind, als im Laden. Außerdem kann man da auf Preissenkungen lange warten.
Naja, gibt noch ne Menge alten Kram, den ich fertig spielen will


----------



## MadRalf (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Dann sollte Ubisoft sich mal überlegen ob ihre Spiele noch gekauft werden. Es kann doch nicht sein das ich ständig online sein muss um ein Spiel zu spielen. Aber gut wer nicht hören will muss fühlen...


----------



## Deniz201025 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Hey Leute,

zu finden

[...] 

viele Spaß beim Spielen 

MFG Dennis aus Hannover    

*Edit Rabowke: Müssen Hinweise und direkte Links auf Crackseiten wirklich sein?*


----------



## KaTjoNaK (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Kopierschutz wird weiter verschärft - Künftig sollen Teile des Spiels auf Servern laufen*

Den folgenden Kommentar habe ich schon beim Siedler 7 Test reingeschrieben, hier passt er aber fast noch besser rein:

OMG! Nachdem ich nun eine längere PC-Spiele-Pause eingelegt habe und mir nun endlich mal wieder die aktuellen Gegebenheiten in der "Kopierschutz-Szene" ansehe, überkommt mich die blanke Abscheu! Online Zwang! Also RICHTIG DAUERHAFTER, 100%iger Onlinezwang! Mir waren schon die Kopierschutzmachenschaften bei Bioshock zu irrwitzig. Nun sind wir soweit, liebe Zockergemeinde! Die totale Abhängigkeit von irgendeinem Konzern wurde etabliert. Die Käuferschaft wurde ja schön langsam, unterschwellig und schleichend an das ganze System gewöhnt... WoW, Steam, EA und Konsorten sprechen eine unmissverständliche Sprache zu Thema ABHÄNGIGKEIT. Ihr seid nicht mehr frei, Leute. Ihr werdet restriktiert. Eingeschränkt und beschnitten werdet ihr. Sowohl in eurer Entscheidungsgewalt, als auch in eurem Willen. Und viele meiner Mitmenschen finden das mittlerweile (nach der langwierigen Desensibilisierung / Abstumpfung ihres eigenen Verstandes seitens der großen Spielefirmen im Business) sogar in Ordnung, wenn Ubisoft nun derartige Undinge vollbringt, wie den Siedler 7 Kopierschutz. Da ich ein Zocker der alten Garde bin, der das Geschehen seit mehr als 20 Jahren beobachtet, kann ich aus langjähriger Live-Erfahrung sagen, dass es wirklich übelst ist, was die Spielefirmen hier abziehen. Die Jüngeren Zocker kennen den Vergleich zu früher nicht. Sie wachsen mit diesem mutierten, korrumpierten und abgrundtief Kundenfeindlichen System auf. Ich allerdings kann mich lebhaft daran erinnern, als man PC Spiele noch einfach so zocken konnte. EINFACH SO! OHNE ZWANG! OHNE SORGEN! OHNE ZUSATZGEDANKEN! OHNE IRGENDWAS! EINFACH SO! Da war der Spruch "Der Kunde ist König" noch Prasisnahe Realität. Ich mache mal eine einfache Gegenüberstellung: Für mich ist es wesentlich vertretbarer, ein PC Spiel nach "old School Manier" MIT eingelegter CD aber dafür OHNE Zwang, Bevormundung, Restriktion und Abhängigkeit von der Willkür und Zuverlässigkeit eines Konzerns wie Ubisoft zu zocken. Wenn ich allein schon die Meldungen über Serverausfälle, fehlende Savegamesynchronisation und den anderen Dreistigkeiten höre, wird mir als vernünftig denkender Mensch wirklich kotzübel. Wie degeneriert das Ganze schon geworden ist! Es wird jedenfalls noch schlimmer, denn es boykottieren zu wenige dieses ganze Unwürdige System. Erbärmlich, die Richtung, in die wir uns hier bewegen. Eins ist klar: Das Spiel kann noch so gut sein: Ich sage NEIN zu solchen Kopierschutzmmaßnahmen und werde derartige Spiele konsequent NICHT KAUFEN.


----------



## keeper370 (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Muss schon sagen was manche hier über Bevormundung und Einschränkungen schreiben is echt sowas von Gülle.
Wenn ich als Unternehmer etwas herstelle möchte ich dass dieses Produkt mir Geld einbringt und ich somit welches verdiene und auch meine Angestellten bezahlen kann.
Wenn es nötig ist mein Produkt zu schützen sei es durch Kopierschutz oder Patentschutz dann werde ich dies tun. Keiner würde tatenlos zusehen wie ihm jeden Tag immer wieder was gestohlen wird.
Die Art des Kopierschutzes (dauernd online) ist doch kein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Heutzutage hat fast jeder eine Internetflat und daher ist es uninteressant ob ich dauernd on sein muss da ich es es bin.
Und das die Erreichbarkeit der Server nicht immer gegeben ist kennt auch jeder aus Onlinespielen.
Klar regt sowas einen auf aber für mich sind dass nur scheinheilige Gründe, es sieht fast so aus als ob sich hier manche Leute nur darüber ärgern dass Sie das Spiel nicht mehr so einfach hacken können.
Für mich persönlich ist zumindest ein Kopierschutz kein grund ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen, das einzige was mich stört ist dass jeder Publisher einen eigenen hat man sollte sich mal auf einen Standart einigen.
Steam hat da schon den richtigen Werg eingeschlagen.
mfg


----------

